# Death in Freeport



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

On the surface Freeport is a pirate city gone legit, but in reality it is still a place of terrible secrets, foul plots, and dreadful gods. 

This is a heavily house ruled 3.5 game set in the City of Freeport. Specific house rules, adjustments to core classes, and possible player source materials are listed below. There are a lot of mechanical options open to players but I try to keep the focus on story and action instead of mechanics during the game.

In general I am looking for players interested in the possibilities of the campaign. If the house rules are not to your liking then this is probably not a campaign for you as I am not interested in arguing about the merits of the game rules.

I try and post 1/weekday when I am not on vacation. I do not expect anybody to post on weekends.

Once the game starts I will be requiring at least one post a week day that I am in town from all PCs. Failure to post for a while without advance notice in the OOC thread will likely result in messy character death at the hands of a cutthroat thug.

I am looking for a bunch of players who can post regularly during weekdays. 

Players must come up with some reason Brother Egil will ask them for help.

If you are interested please post here indicating your interest, possible character concept, and whether you have played or read the module before.

Recruiting is currently closed.

Selections:

Graybeard: Gestalt Aristocrat/Swashbuckler
Walking Dad: Cloistered Cleric
Neurotic: Truespeaker

Inactive:
Shayuri: Beguiler
Ivid: Bard
Azgulor: Ghostly Buccaneer
Doghead: Lasserator
Lorthanoth: Gestalt Witch/Rogue
Tailspinner: Orc Half Dragon Dragon
Erekose: Sibeccai Gestalt Anima/Weapon Master


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Freeport*

Freeport 

The city-state of Freeport is a bustling cosmopolitan center of trade. Located on an easily defensible isle in the Serpent’s Teeth chain of islands, Freeport is an important center of maritime commerce in the world. Once known only as a pirate haven, the city grew over time and its residents became a major naval power under the command of the resident Sea Lords two-hundred years ago. The city has become an official nation state of its own with alliances and trade relations with the major powers of the world today. Ruled by the Sea Lord Milton Drac and the Council of Captains, Freeport has recently turned its back on many allies as the continental empire is torn apart by religious schisms and civil war. Freeport’s large fleet of privateers and welcoming policy of few questions for sea captains bearing goods to sell leads many to say that the pirate roots of Freeport are not buried deep in the past but lie just under the surface today.

Since the assassination of the former Sea Lord and his own ascension to power Milton Drac has been engaged with two domestic projects for the last ten years. He constantly works to solidify his hold on power by attempting to gain control of the fractious Council of Captains. He also pushes forward his one great public works project, the construction of a massive lighthouse for the city’s harbor. The Council governs the day to day affairs of the city while the lighthouse is designed to both serve the harbor and to act as a monument to his reign as Sea Lord. Drac has diverted public funds and poured them into these efforts of his at the cost of other spending priorities of the city-state. 

While Lord Drac crows that the lighthouse will increase the ease and safety of maritime navigation to the harbor thus bringing greater prosperity to all of Freeport, many call the project “Milton’s Folly”. His detractors consider it a boondoggle for the Sea Lord’s favored agents whose only good aspect is that it will soon be completed and no longer a massive drain on the city’s resources. 

Services in the city have degenerated under Lord Drac’s rule. The garrison has shrunk and is largely confined to the Old City. The docks are policed haphazardly, if at all. Crime has skyrocketed, but as long as it remains in the shadows the Council is content to pretend that it does not exist as they focus on their internal struggles and personal affairs.

Brother Egil, a scholar from the Athenaeum chapterhouse in Freeport, wrote you a letter asking you to meet with him during these turbulent times. He needs your help.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*House Rules*

We Don't Need No Stinking Healers: 4e style healing surges - 6+con bonus times a day can use a healing surge to heal self of 1/4 round down of max hp in damage. All healing magic uses a healing surge. Once per combat can spend a standard action to use a healing surge.

More Death Buffer: Arcana Unearthed/Iron Heroes style extended disabled/dying and fort saves for negative hp instead of death at -10

Built Ford Tough: no massive damage save

Mostly dead: instant death effects take you to dying status, not dead.

Shirts or Skins: natural armor overlaps with regular armor instead of stacking

Hack, Hack, Hack: max hp at first level, half HD average round up for other levels

Mix and Match: No favored class, multiclass freely without xp penalty. Fractional BAB and save advancements for multiclass characters. Fractional saves give you levels in good or bad save progression (No starting over for another 2.5 with 1st level good saves). Caster level equals character level.

Feats are Easy: No ability score prerequisites for feats

I Can do Anything: No cross-class skills, everything is a class skill for everybody. Only need a story explanation for how acquired.

We Don’t Need No Stinking Skill Rolls: Don’t expect many skill rolls, particularly for social actions. Most things I see your score and character development (concept, history, characterization, and mechanical choices) and adjudicate based on that, not rolls.

What’s That Say: Decipher script does not exist as a skill

It’s a Trap: Anybody can search for traps regardless of DC

Magic is Easy: No ability score prerequisite for max spell level.

Dabblers Have Power: Caster level equals character level.

Magic Stacks: multiclassing spell caster spell slots and spells known stack Arcana Unearthed style.

Healing is Easy: All core spellcasting classes get healing type spells on their spell list and at the lowest level it is available to the other core classes.

Crafting is Easy: Crafting magic items does not cost xp

Magic’s Expensive: xp spells cost extra gold for component instead of xp

Feel the Power: levels are awarded when I say so, individual xp is not given to players.

Let’s Go: teleport is shorter range (1 mile)

Pikachu, I Choose You: Summoned celestial and fiendish smite works as a lesser constant smite against targeted aligned creatures, not a powerful 1/day thing.

Some core spells not allowed (searing light I’m talking about you, domains using it will be modified upon request, also most anything with sonic damage).

Beyond Good and Evil: Alignment is only for divine champions, undead, and outsiders, everyone else is neutral. Alignments are primal forces, not moralities. Class alignment restrictions do not apply other than as social expectations.

Specific Beasts: shape shifting and summoning requires a focus of the thing being summoned or shape assumed (usually a bone).

Did it Work?: Players are to post combat rolls using invisible castle with their character names. DM handles all other rolling. Post appropriate character mechanics and numbers in OOC portion of IC posts with spoiler tags.

Skilled: Feats every level instead of every three. I think feats are fun and add to characters and want PCs to have more.

No Wasted Learning: If you multiclass into a class that grants a bonus feat you already have you instead gain a related feat. For instance a character with Tracking who later becomes a ranger could gain Skill Focus Survival to boost his tracking instead of being out a feat compared to a character that waited to learn tracking. Taking a class that provides abilities you are good at should make you better at those abilities instead of no increased benefit.

First level benefits are for the best of your classes. So the max hp and 4x skillpoints for first level are whatever your best class is. It doesn't matter if you go sorcerer 1 then rogue 1 or rogue 1 then sorcerer 1 both second level characters will look the same mechanically.

Smarts!: Int skill bonuses are retroactive. If somebody increases their int permanently through level advancement they get the extra skill points and can learn a new language. Skill increases must still make sense for the character from a story perspective and can be saved until appropriate opportunities for skill development.

I got better: heal works like treat injury from d20 modern, but the treat injury application can be done once per encounter resulting in wounds and cures 1d4 for every 5 points above DC 10 on the heal check.

Falling is Dangerous: falling damage accelerates, it is 1d6 for each ten feet fallen, for each set of 10'. Still 20d6 max

So:
10=1d6
20=3d6
30=6d6
40=10d6
50=15d6
60=20d6

Poisons are Deadly: successful saves on poisons result in half damage

Beasts are Dangerous: iterative attacks work with natural weapons

Red in Tooth and claw: claws do slashing, bite does piercing.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Core Class Changes*

Bard:

Increase HD to d8.

Cleric:

Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Clerics can choose any domains, regardless of religion or god as long as appropriate for the character.

Clerics can be godless, worship non-divine beings (dragons, demons, etc.), worship pantheons, or worship specific gods.

Clerics do not get turn or rebuke undead as a class ability. Turn undead is an optional alternate domain power for the good domain and rebuke undead is an optional alternate domain power for the evil domain. The sun domain’s power is turning undead unless another domain power grants them the turn undead ability in which case the sun domain remains unchanged.

Druid:

Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Druids do not automatically know summon nature’s ally spells or get companions

Druids gain a domain, which can be but need not be nature summoning. Nature summoning domain’s power is animal companion.

Druid shifting from PH II is an option but costs druids their domain power and appearances are limited to a single form that shares a visual characteristic distinct to the druid.

Monk:

No multiclass restrictions

Paladins:

Paladins can be spell less variants from Complete Warrior, trade spellcasting for bonus feats, or convert prepared spellcasting to spontaneous divine casting knowing 1 spell per spell casting level. No prepared Spell casting.

Option to have smite evil work continuously but not be a flat damage bonus against evil creatures. Note Beyond Good and Evil Above, casting [EVIL] spells counts as evil action for falling, otherwise good to go. Code is a social code expected of paladins and they are socially expected to act good.

No multiclass restrictions.

Rangers:

Increase HD to d10

Rangers can be spell less variants from Complete Warrior or Wildscapes, trade spellcasting for bonus feats, or can convert spells to spontaneous divine casting knowing 1 spell per spell casting level. No prepared spell casting.

No animal companion, although a feat would allow one.

Rogues:

HD increase to d8

Trapsense = elf style auto trap check

Sorcerers:

Increase HD to d6

Gain 1 free spell slot level they can use per day per sorcerer level. These spell slot levels can be combined to power higher level spells or power metamagics (subject to normal adjusted maximum level spell slot).

Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4. No xp loss for familiar death.

Wizards:

Increase HD to d6

Wizards can learn spells from any items they have crafting feats to create, not just scrolls

Wizards can prepare spells without spellbooks. Doing so increases the spell slot required by 1 level.

Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4. No xp loss for familiar death.

Domain wizard variant from Unearthed Arcana available at cost of reducing d6 HD to d4.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Races*

Races that do not have common as their primary language do not speak common as a free language. PCs must spend a skill point to speak common if their race does not start with it.

Many monster and race book supplements allowed (I don’t have Savage Species or any WotC Races of Books though).

No Half Races: Half elves and half orcs are distinct elf and orc subraces with the core half race mechanics. Half templates exist but do not come about through hybridization. Races are essentially species.

Orcs are Goblins: Orcs are subtype goblinoid and orcish is just a dialect of goblin

Elves are Fey: Elves are humanoids with the subtype fey. Elvish is a dialect of sylvan

Gnomes are Fey: Gnomes are humanoids with the subtype fey. Gnomish is a dialect of sylvan

Giants are People Too: Giants are a humanoid subtype that use giant type traits (can be affected by "person" spells, etc.)

Medusae are People Too: Monstrous humanoids are a humanoid subtype that use monstrous humanoid type traits (can be affected by "person" spells, etc.).

Trolls are Trolls: Trolls all also have the troll subtype regardless of whether they are also giants or monstrous humanoid subtypes.

Dwarves are Giants: dwarves are subtype giants. Dwarvish is a dialect of giant.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Feats*

A few modified core feats and a few other ones I created

Dodging is Simple: Dodge feat = flat +1 dodge bonus

Hanging Tough: Toughness turns into Improved Toughness feat (from Complete Warrior, +1 hp/level) at third level.

Reflexive Dodge: Adds base reflex save from class to Dex AC bonus.

Craft Trinket: Allows Crafting of any magic item up to 2,500 gp value

Recharge Magic: Replaces normal spell slots with a modified version of UA recharge magic (no bonus spells for casting attribute, fixed recharge times, improved spontaneous recharge rate applies to all spells).

Domain magic: Add one domain as bonus spells known.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sources*

I have over 100 d20 books and pdfs so ask if there is something you want to use, I might have it. The answer will be either no, yes with changes, or yes. Since I am starting at 1st level I am more likely to allow weird classes or races and see how they progress.

Full list of RPG sourcebooks

The lists below I haven't updated in a little while but they are grouped by categories

Sources I have for further possible class options I will consider but have to review first if you want stuff from them, and I might alter stuff:

Sources:

WotC: Unearthed Arcana, Complete Warrior, Psionics SRD, Modern SRD, Dragonlance CS, FRCS, Wheel of Time, Diablo, Tome of Magic, Player's Handbook II, Complete Adventurer,* Complete Arcane,* Complete Divine,* Eberron Campaign Setting,* Races of Eberron,* Races of Destiny,* Races of Stone,* Races of the Wild* and excerpt articles posted on the WotC website presenting full descriptions of certain classes. (* are through crystalkeep.com and so are stats only)

Third-Party, several including: 
Grand OGL Wiki
*0one Games*: Heroes and Magic
*93 Game studios*: Basic Classes Apprentice
*AEG*: Mercenaries, Swashbuckling Adventures, Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex,
*Aegis Studios*: Contagion Revised, Virulence, 
*Alea Publishing*: A Question of Honor Knightly Orders, A Question of Loyalty Military Orders, Chronicles of Yrza Crow, Crusader Subclass, Honor and Corruption, Mindcraft, Poor Gamers Almanacs, 
*Ancient Awakenings Publications*: Dryden Hero or Horror, 
*Atlas Games*: Nyambe, Occult Lore, 
*Avalanche Press*: Aztecs, Black Flags Pirates of the Caribbean, War in Heliopolis, 
*Bards and Sages*: Gods of the Dead, Neiyar,
*Bastion Press*: Wildwood, Mysteries of Arena, Torn Asunder, Spells and Magic, Pale Designs,
*Blue Devil Games*: Helios Rising, 
*Chainmail Bikini*: Beyond Monks 3.0, 
*Creative Mountain Gaming*: Lexus Culture Class County Clergy, Lexus Culture Class Trundlefolk, 
*Cryptosnark Games*: Deeds Not Words, 
*Crystalkeep.com*: Classes
*DaemonEye Publishing*: Academe Mentus, Dead Stars, 
*Dark Quest Games*: In the Saddle, 
*Dog Soul Publishing*: Books of Faith Hinduism, Books of Faith Jainism, Fishers for the Dead, Gallia, Kitsunemori
*Dream Scarred Press*: High Psionics Soulknives, Races of the Mind Elan, Untapped Potential, Untapped Potential Complete Marksman, 
*Dunham Studios*: Elemental Powers Player’s Sourcebook, 
*Emerald Press*: Wilderness Master, 
*EN Publishing*: Asgard Magazine 1-7, Crimson Contracts, Crystalmancy, Elements of Magic, Elements of Magic Revised, Elements of Magic Lyceian Academy, Elements of Magic Mythic Earth, Fantastic Science, Four Color to Fantasy, Four Color to Fantasy Revised, Heroes of Code, Monks of the 9 Animal Clans, Necromancer's Legacy Bloodlines and Paragons, Steam & Steel, Three Arrows for the King, War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide, 
*Fantasy Flight Games*: Cityworks, Darkness & Dread, Midnight, Path of Faith, Path of Magic, Path of Shadows, Path of Swords, School of Evocation, School of Illusion, Sorcery & Steam, Traps and Treachery, Wildscape, 
*Fifth Element Games*: Alignment Paragons, Eldritch Codex: Libram of Silver Magic,
*Goodman Games*: Complete Guide to Fey, Complete Guide to Rakshasa, Complete Guide to Treants, Morningstar, Underdark Adventure Guide, 
*Green Ronin*: Avatar’s Handbook, Book of Fiends, Freeport Trilogy, Mutants and Masterminds 2e, Testament, True20 RPG, Witch’s Handbook, 
*Heathen Oracle*: Novice to Master, 
*High Moon Media*: Paragons: Forest Dwellers, Paragons: Sun and Sea,
*Inner Circle*: Broken Isles Player's Guide, 
*Legacy of Maela*: Legacy of Maela Campaign Setting, Legacy of Maela Remote Settings, 
*LPJ*: Races of NeoExodus: Cavian, Races of NeoExodus: Cynean, Races of NeoExodus: Dalrean, Races of NeoExodus: Enuka, Races of NeoExodus: Prymidian, Races of NeoExodus: Sasori, 
*Malhavok Press*: Arcana Evolved, Arcana Unearthed, Book of Experimental Might, Book of Experimental Might II, Book of Hallowed Might, Book of Roguish Luck, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Iron Heroes, Iron Heroes Bestiary
*Malladin's Gate*: DarkLore Campaign Primer, Forgotten Heroes Paladins, Forgotten Heroes Sorcerer, Modern Heroes Martial Avengers, Saint John’s College of Abjuration, Unearthed Adventurers Volume 1,
*Mystic Eye Games*: Tarot Magic, 
*Mob United Media*: OGL The Fighting Priest, OGL The Thief, OGL The Warbard, Steel and Stealth,
*Mongoose Publishing*: Conan RPG Pocket Guide, Infernum Player’s Guide, 
*Monkey God*: From Stone to Steel, Frost and Fur, 
*Morrigan Press*: Talislanta d20,
*Octaviarate Games*: Collectabeasts, Simple Tricks and Nonsense, 
*Otherworld Creations*: Forbidden Kingdoms,
*Paizo*: Dragon 310-313, Dragon 315, Dragon 317-20, Dragon 326, Dragon 337, Dungeon 100, Pathfinder Alpha 1-3, Pathfinder Beta, 
*Pinnacle Entertainment*: Hell on Earth d20,
*Red Dragon Tavern Games*: Tome of the Lost Realms Campaign Setting, 
*Red Moon Games*: Kyngdom Campaign Setting, 
*RollInitiative.com*: Book of Versus Classes
*Ronin Arts*: Core Class Variants, 
*RPGObjects*: Legends of the Samurai, 
*Sean K. Reynolds Games*: New Argonauts,
*Spellbinder Games*: Dreadmire Bonus Material, 
*Sovereign Press*: Age of Mortals, 
*Sword Sorcery Studios*: Aberrant d20, Adventure! d20, Everquest RPG PH, Gamma World PH, Trinity d20,
*S.T. Cooley Games*: Enchiridion of Elided Enduements of the Expanse,
*Tangent Games*: Ados Land of Strife, 
*Team Frog*: Vampire Hunter$, 
*The Le*: Neo Clerics Opus Priest, Neo Druids Savage Heart, Neo Fighters Fire Knight, Neo Paladins Martyr, Neo Rangers the Spider King, Pimp My Paladin, Unorthodox Barbarians, Unorthodox Bards, Unorthodox Clerics, Unorthodox Fighters, Unorthodox Monks, Unorthodox Paladins, Unorthodox Pirates, Unorthodox Ranged Combatants, Unorthodox Sorcerers, Unorthodox Witches, Vikings,
*Throwing Dice Games*: Character Customization, 
*Troll Lord Games*: Codex of Erde, Winter Runes, 
*Vigilance Press*: Clash of Arms: Cavalry, Clash of History: Witch Trials, Clash of Kings: Guilds and Money, Clash of Kings: Nobility, Prometheus, Vigilance, 
*Zeitgeist Games*: Blackmoor Campaign Setting
and maybe others.

I might consider some of these classes underpowered, such as many of the Avalanche Press historical ones, and therefore NPC ones.

Race Books: Mythic Races, Races of Evernor I-III, Umbragia Races, Emerging Forms Aegire, Races of the Underdark (the web enhancement for Goodman Games underdark monster book), 6 Races of NeoExodus, a bunch of Campaign settings (Oathbound, Wildwood, Arena, Mysteries of Arena, www.athas.org for Dark Sun Planewalker for Planescape, Forgotten Realms CS, Dragonlance CS, Age of Mortals, Arcana Evolved, Valus, Kyngdoms, Helios Rising, Burok Torn from scarred lands, Dragonlords of Melnibone, Twin Crowns CS, Nyambe, Ravenloft CS, Twilight of Atlantis, Ragnarok, Doom of Odin, Castlemourn Player's Guide, Ptolus, Argyle Lorebook, Midnight, Talislanta d20, Morningstar, Blackmoor CS, LEgacy of Maela, Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex, each have new races), a bunch of monster books (for example Advanced Bestiary, Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens, Book of Beasts, Complete Minions, Creature Weekly, Creature Collection Revised, Complete Denizens of Avadnu, E.N. Critters, Fiend Folio, Lethal Lexicon, Little People, Manual of Monsters, Menagerie, Monster Manual II and IV, Monsternomicon I & II, Tome of Horrors Revised, the srd, and others) and a few miscellaneous sources (Rats in the Walls, Children of the Fey, Children of the Serpent, Complete Guide to Treants, Mercenaries, Race Creation Cookbook, Races: Animal Kingdoms, Apes of Nature Myth and fantasy, Mars RPG, Dreamscapes, the "Into the" series, Out for Blood, Faeries, Hidden Races, Honor and Corruption, Mystic Warriors, others).

Major spell sources: SRD/PH, Spell Compendium, Tome and Blood, Magic of Faerun, Arcane Strife, Book of Curses, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Crystalmancy, Dweomercraft Enchanters, Encyclopedia Arcane Necromancy, Joe's Book of Enchantment, Minor Magicks, Paths of Power, Practical Enchanter, Quintessential Wizard, Relics and Rituals, Relics and Rituals II, School of Evocation, School of Illusion, Simple Tricks and Nonsense, Spells and Magic, Spells and Spellcraft, Urban Magica Spell Cards, and other ones that have fewer spells.

Major combat feat sources: SRD, Sword and Fist, Complete Warrior, Player's Handbook II, Torn Asunder, Arcana Unearthed, Iron Heroes, Book of Iron Might, Beyond Monks, Deeds Not Words, Deeds Not Words Smack Down, Masters of Arms, Martial Arts Mayhem Vol. 1, Legends of the Samurai, Action Maneuvers, Critical Feats, Rage Feats, Sunder Feats, http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml others.

Psionics (Standard 3.5) Sources: 3.5 srd, Hyperconsciousness, Untapped Potential, Divine Mind, Races of the Mind Elan, High Psionics soulknives, High Psionics Psionic Feats, Gestalt Surge Feats, 

Alternate Magic System Sources: Psionics 3.5 (srd), Tome of Magic, Forgotten Realms CS, Wheel of Time, Occult Lore, Everquest RPG 1e, Arcana Unearthed, Iron Heroes, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Elements of Magic, Elements of Magic Revised, Elements of Magic Mythic Earth, Hell on Earth d20, Legends of the Samurai, Twin Crowns CS, Spellbound, Relics and Rituals, Talislanta d20, Four Color to Fantasy, Mindcraft, Psihammer, Academe Mentus, Mystic Warriors, Deeds Not Words, Vigilance, Others.

Ritual Magic sources: Relics and Rituals, Twin Crowns CS, Spellbound, Heroes of High Favor Elves

Pirates: Black Flags Pirates of the Caribbean, Broadsides!, Pirates! Swashbuckling Adventures, Twin Crowns Campaign Setting, Unorthodox Pirates, 

Ones of note from WotC that I do not have and so will not allow material from: Anything Eberron (though note the dragon magazines with preview elements), Anything Kalamar, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Adventurer, Complete Champion, Complete Scoundrel, Complete Mage, Complete Psion, Magic of Incarnum, Any Races of series, Most Handbook books, Any Heroes of series, Oriental Adventures, Savage Species, Book of Exalted Deeds, Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Nine Swords. Note that I do have crystal keep downloads and Spell Compendium though.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have a lot of time right now, but I wanted to post expressing my interest in this game. I don't know all that much about Freeport, although I like what I do know and I'd be willing to learn what I don't. I also have no prior experience with this module.

Later today, when I have some free time, I'd like to think up a character concept or two and throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm! I am intrigued! I've really enjoyed Wildwood, and if you'll consider someone who's already in another of your games, I'd like to submit for this one too.

My preliminary idea so far is either a two bit alley rat sort of character, living in the uneasy crevices between law and organized crime in the harbor of Freeport...perhaps with a nautical background though. Arrived as crew on a ship, perhaps...or escaped from a crew he was pressed into...

That, or a refugee from the dissolving empire outside the city...a war orphan, seeking what shelter Freeport can offer.

As for why the character would be contacted...it might help if I knew what the Athenaeum was, so I could work it into a backstory. Starting level might help too when designing a background, so I know how long the character's been 'in business' as it were.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2007)

*Character Creation*

1st level and default 32 point buy.

Optional starting point buy and LA variations:

Option two 40 point buy: Can increase point buy to 40 if restrict class options to NPC classes only.

Option three 32 point buy alternative: LA +1 race restricted to NPC classes.

Option four 24 point buy: LA +2 race restricted to NPC classes. LA +1. Alternatively can take gestalt option with one class required to be an NPC class.

Option Five 16 point buy: Can take an LA +3 race restricted to NPC classes. LA +2 race. LA +1 race Gestalt with NPC class. Or Gestalt.

Option six 8 point buy: LA +4 restricted to NPC class. LA +3. LA +2 Gestalt with NPC class. LA +1 Gestalt.

100 gp for starting equip regardless of class

See house rules, and class and race options and modifications below.

Once the game starts I will be requiring at least one post a week day that I am in town from all PCs. Failure to post for a while without advance notice in the OOC thread will likely result in messy character death at the jaws of a predator.


----------



## farmboymdp (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, I'd definitely be interested in this game! I have class momentarily, but what springs to mind is a _Wheel of Time_ male Wilder, possibly with the Viewing ability/feat. Let me know how you'd like that done with respect to class bonuses to AC, Madness, weaves, and the Viewing feat. The idea would be a wilder who was shunned from his small farming village because of his powers and Viewing, who made his way to Freeport. Brother Egil might have heard rumors of his Viewing ability, and contacted him to ask for help.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd be interested, Voadam, though I need some time to read through all of your information in depth. No idea for a character concept at this point,


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2007)

*Athenaeum*

The Athenaeum is a scholarly order dedicated to preserving knowledge. They maintain libraries throughout the world and provide occasional services as scribes, sages, and spellcasters. Some say they are holders of significant secret lore that is not shared with the outside world.

The Athenaeum chapterhouse in Freeport is located in the Temple District directly outside of the Old City. It houses shrines to many gods of knowledge and a number of clerics are members of the Athenaeum.

Brother Egil is a young man who was given up by his overly large family at a young age to be raised by and serve the Athenaeum.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Wow, I'd definitely be interested in this game! I have class momentarily, but what springs to mind is a _Wheel of Time_ male Wilder, possibly with the Viewing ability/feat. Let me know how you'd like that done with respect to class bonuses to AC, Madness, weaves, and the Viewing feat. The idea would be a wilder who was shunned from his small farming village because of his powers and Viewing, who made his way to Freeport. Brother Egil might have heard rumors of his Viewing ability, and contacted him to ask for help.




I'll start looking up the class, magic, and viewing stuff tonight. I expect to flat out drop the class AC bonus but I will look it over and might keep it or modify it for the martial classes. I have read the WoT books up through Path of Daggers, enjoyed the illustrated guide, and own the d20 WoT book, but I'm not real familiar with the d20 mechanics yet.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 24, 2007)

Hm... the options for character creation intrigue me. The 24 point buy gestalt with an NPC class, especially. It also gave me an idea for a character: a fairly ordinary man, a fisherman or blacksmith or something along those lines (in other words an Expert), who is beginning to develop abilities that he does not have full control over or knowledge of--a magical or psionic class, although I'm not sure just what yet. Sorcerer or Psion seem to be the most fitting, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2007)

Hah!

One of my ideas was a dispossessed princess (or other nobility) who was fleeing the war that was tearing her old nation apart. I was thinking Aristocrat/Sorceror gestalt. Hee.

But I also have an idea for a shady Beguiler information broker...a wheeler and dealer of secrets and juicy facts.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

FYI I am fine with an all or mostly spellcasting party. This could potentially provide links to Brother Egil through the Athenaeum.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got to say that I'm tempted. I've kind of hit my max load on games, but two of them look like they've fizzled.  I'll put together a concept for you and keep you in the loop.  What most intrigues me is the sheer volume of choice you present. I love d20 sources and tinkering with rules.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

farmboy,

I read up a bit on the WoT stuff.

I will be dropping the class AC bonus.

Male Madness with bonus feats seems fine and fits in with some of the dark or dangerous magic traditions in the setting.

Viewing, a tough one as a PC because it says to be cryptic and tough for a DM to adjudicate but it could be fun and I'm willing to give it a shot. 

In general I don't allow going back in time or seeing into the future, I generally change the flavor text of such powers or spells as truestriking. In game many people believe in fortune telling and divinations that see the future, however. The reality of viewing will be more of a view into underlying existing natures than pure future foretelling.

I have not read much on the weaves yet, any areas you plan on focusing on, or any specific questions?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I'm tempted to submit something... but I find it highly ironic that you have over a hundred d20 books but the ones you don't and are not allowing anything from are the ones that probably 90% of the rest of us have... which is the WotC _Complete_ and _Races of_ books.

But be that as it may... I'll see if a character concept comes to mind that I might be interested in... and then I'll determine if it can be built using core PH rules.  Thanx Voadam!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Well I'm tempted to submit something... but I find it highly ironic that you have over a hundred d20 books but the ones you don't and are not allowing anything from are the ones that probably 90% of the rest of us have... which is the WotC _Complete_ and _Races of_ books.



It is.    $1-$5 pdfs versus $30 for a lot of d20 material compared to WotC.




> But be that as it may... I'll see if a character concept comes to mind that I might be interested in... and then I'll determine if it can be built using core PH rules.  Thanx Voadam!




Also check out what is available from the crystalkeep pdfs at crystalkeep.com. They have a lot of the mechanics of many WotC stuff without the flavor stuff. For instance Shayuri is playing a Warlock in my Wildwood game based off the crystalkeep info even though I don't own Complete Arcane.

Similarly another PC is playing an elan based off the srd entries even though I don't have the XPH flavor entries. I was surprised to learn they are humans who went through a ritual and not Cthulhoid monstrosities after having first discovered them through looking over the srd mechanics of the psionic aberrations after the 3.5 book came out.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Hm... the options for character creation intrigue me. The 24 point buy gestalt with an NPC class, especially. It also gave me an idea for a character: a fairly ordinary man, a fisherman or blacksmith or something along those lines (in other words an Expert), who is beginning to develop abilities that he does not have full control over or knowledge of--a magical or psionic class, although I'm not sure just what yet. Sorcerer or Psion seem to be the most fitting, though.




If you want hd and reflex saves over skill points I also allow humanoid type HD as an NPC class option. A 2 skill point per level humanoid makes a fine base for a fisherman IMO.

Based on that flavor the psionic class wilder might be more in tune with it but psion can work fine.


----------



## farmboymdp (Oct 24, 2007)

Voadam, thanks for looking it over, I've been doing the same and thinking that it might be a good idea for me to have another idea ready in case there is a lot of spellcasting interest. The more I read about WoT channeling the more I think it would be best suited to a low-magic party. So I'm going to put that concept on the backburner right now, and in either case I'll probably scrap Viewing anyways just to keep things simple. 

I have another question, though. You say you are allowing _Arcana Unearthed_ by Malhavoc Press; would this include _Arcana Evolved_, or just the original?

EDIT: Just one more: how do you feel about an _aberrant d20_ character?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Alrighty I've been looking through my options and had originally planned a spellcaster too.  So after scrapping that, here's what I've got ~ Dogrynn the Reaver, a wannabe pirate Sibeccai Weapon Master Anima.  He's a rough and tumble, dirty fighting, trash talking curr.  I'd need to know more about Brother Egil, but I'm thinking that Dogrynn (known as Dog ~ though he hates that name) is an orphan whom Brother Egil had helped out a few times and would potentially seek out when in need of help.

Sources:
Sibeccai - Arcana Unearthed
Weapon Master - Iron Heroes
Anima - Elements of Magic Lyceian Arcana (and Elements of Magic for his powers)

I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to play a gestalt character even at a huge disadvantage stats wise.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Voadam, thanks for looking it over, I've been doing the same and thinking that it might be a good idea for me to have another idea ready in case there is a lot of spellcasting interest. The more I read about WoT channeling the more I think it would be best suited to a low-magic party. So I'm going to put that concept on the backburner right now, and in either case I'll probably scrap Viewing anyways just to keep things simple.
> 
> I have another question, though. You say you are allowing _Arcana Unearthed_ by Malhavoc Press; would this include _Arcana Evolved_, or just the original?




I don't have Evolved so I only have racial levels out to 3 and I don't have the ritual warrior. I do have the Diamond Throne supplement so that plus AU covers most of AE minus the prettier pictures and layout. If you only have Evolved most of it is the same and should be useable.

Note that I am using the D&D skill set though (no combined sneak skill, etc.) and my houseruled feat progression.


----------



## farmboymdp (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, I think I took too long to edit my last post: how do you feel about an _Aberrant d20_ character?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Alrighty I've been looking through my options and had originally planned a spellcaster too.  So after scrapping that, here's what I've got ~ Dogrynn the Reaver, a wannabe pirate Sibeccai Weapon Master Anima.  He's a rough and tumble, dirty fighting, trash talking curr.  I'd need to know more about Brother Egil, but I'm thinking that Dogrynn (known as Dog ~ though he hates that name) is an orphan whom Brother Egil had helped out a few times and would potentially seek out when in need of help.
> 
> Sources:
> Sibeccai - Arcana Unearthed
> ...




Sibeccai, no problems, I like the giant-uplifted jackal men.

Weapon Master. Iron Heroes is designed to have PCs with no special gear balanced with normal D&D EL challenges so they are more powerful at each level. I need to look it over carefully to bring it back down to balance with a standard D&D power level. First thing is converting the HD and saves, then I'll start looking over the specific class powers. Other options would be for me to bump up the point buy cost for the IH class, or work out some sort of vow of poverty style restriction.

Anima - I'll start looking it over.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

farmboymdp said:
			
		

> Sorry, I think I took too long to edit my last post: how do you feel about an _Aberrant d20_ character?




Would depend on the concept and type of character. Aberrant mechanics with flavor changed to fit in a D&D city setting are possible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 24, 2007)

My suggestions would be:
reduce HD to 1d10 (vs. 4+1d6)
saves: Fort good, refl/will bad
Bab: switch Bab bonus at every four levels to a + to hit (Bab=more attacks per round sooner)
Weapon Styles/Expertise/Mastery: cost 2* weapon pool points per use.
Class defense bonus: drop it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, this sounds really interesting. I don't own most of those books though, just the 3.5 SRD, Forgotten Realms, and I've seen the planescape stuff.  I'd be interested in playing a vigilante flashy finesse fighter with a bit of magic and social skills. Is there any class you can suggest for that besides bard?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> My suggestions would be:
> reduce HD to 1d10 (vs. 4+1d6)
> saves: Fort good, refl/will bad
> Bab: switch Bab bonus at every four levels to a + to hit (Bab=more attacks per round sooner)
> ...




Those look good to me. What weapon are you thinking of specializing in?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, this sounds really interesting. I don't own most of those books though, just the 3.5 SRD, Forgotten Realms, and I've seen the planescape stuff.  I'd be interested in playing a vigilante flashy finesse fighter with a bit of magic and social skills. Is there any class you can suggest for that besides bard?




No skills are cross class so a fighter can max out bluff and diplomacy.

For a bit of magic you have a bunch of options with just those choices:
* Psychic warrior class
* You could gestalt with a caster class.
* I think spellfire or whatever it is called is available as a feat in the FRCS.
* Play a race with spell-like abilities (gnomes, tiefling, aasimar)
* I think there is a feat in FRCS that gives you minor spell-like abilities
* Cleric class would give d8 HD, some magic, medium BAB, and simple weapons; could be tailored to a finesse style fighter.

If you are using the www.d20srd.org online srd there are variant rules options from Unearthed Arcana in the variant rules section that add other options: battle sorcerer variant, bard variants, etc.

Almost every core class except the dedicated caster ones could be a finesse style warrior, even paladin and clerics could do it moderately well.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2007)

Erekose, Anima look straightforward, any ideas on what powers your considering?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 25, 2007)

Hm, now that I think about it, not having magic might actualy fit my character a bit better...  So maybe I'll be a fighter... the only problem is... making the character sheet... erg...  I hate that part.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

Hm, now that I think about it some more, fighters get way to few skill points...

Erg... Is there a class with a reasonable number of skill points and a reasonable ability to fight but without magic?  I'd go for a rogue but I don't need any of that stealth stuff, and I need more weapon skills. :\


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Go gestalt  even Expert/Fighter would have skills + combat.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 26, 2007)

Arcana Unearthed's Unfettered might be what you're looking for; it gets only 4+Int skills, but it's a well-built, lightly-armored duelist sort of warrior, with bonus feats, sneak attack, a nifty parry ability, full BAB, and d8 hit dice.

...the gestalt Expert/Fighter isn't a bad idea, though. Everybody should gestalt Expert!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

No idea what either of those things are unfortunatelly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Gestalt is a rule in Unearthed Arcana where you get to combine the best of 2 classes. so in the case of Expert/Fighter you get the Bab, HD, and Fort of the Fighter and the Will save + skills of the Expert. Then you get all the abilities of both classes at each level.  Of course this is a more powerful character, thus the penalty in point buy that Voadam has put up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfettered would be more difficult to explain if you dont have the book. But it is very much the light fighter as BA described.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

If we're starting at first level then story wise he could still be developing as well.  In that case it could work out to have my character start as a fighter then multiclass with expert.  Taking that kind of point buy penalty is kind of like trading an the engine for the rest of the car


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2007)

You could always be brave and play an expert at 1st, move into fighter at 2nd. That way you get the 40 point buy


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

I may be wrong, but the 40 point buy requires not just one level in an NPC class, but a limit of the -character potential- to NPC classes.

So if you want 40 point buy, you can never take a PC class.

That how it works Voadam?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2007)

Hm, starting out as an NPC with little combat ability could be interesting.

I might be able to play out how he became a vigilante.


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm interested in playing a quiet barbarian. I'm not sure which class I'll use. Maybe barbarian, but I was also thinking of using the Lasserator from Unorthodox Monks by The Le games as the mechanical framework.

Still working through ideas, but here is a early draft.



> Hinjo's tribe was always too small and too poor to ever have a hope of  holding off their powerful neighbours for long. But the tribe made their neighbour pay so high a price for every foot of ground, eventually they settled for a peace agreement. Hinjo's tribe became a tributary of their neighbours, but they kept their freedom. In the ensuing years, many of the tribe were recruited as house guards by the nobility. For Injo's tribe had proved themselves to be, not only capable warriors, but also deeply interested in learning and knowledge. They were, despite their furs and braided locks, rather civilised.
> 
> So Injo, like his father before him, left home to serve in the house of one of the nobility of XXX. After five years, Injo decided to move on and see something of the world he had read so much about. HIs first stop was Freeport - the city where the world meets.
> 
> Over the last few months, Injo has become something of a regular visitor to  the library of Freeport. He has come to make a number of friends among the staff and other regulars, including Brother Egil.




doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but the 40 point buy requires not just one level in an NPC class, but a limit of the -character potential- to NPC classes.
> 
> So if you want 40 point buy, you can never take a PC class.
> 
> That how it works Voadam?




Correct, a permanent restriction not just a one level restriction.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, now that I think about it some more, fighters get way to few skill points...
> 
> Erg... Is there a class with a reasonable number of skill points and a reasonable ability to fight but without magic?  I'd go for a rogue but I don't need any of that stealth stuff, and I need more weapon skills. :\




Two options from Unearthed Arcana that you can look up yourself. Thug fighter variant which gives a fighter 4 skill points a level and adds urban tracking to his bonus feat list but loses first level bonus feat, medium and heavy armor, and shield proficiencies.

Remember under the house rules rogues are not limited to the rogue skill list, so their 8 points are the best multiskill class option in the game and they get d8 instead of d6 HD. There is also a rogue variant I allow from UA that swaps sneak attack for fighter bonus feats.

Another one is the urban ranger variant .


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is a description of gestalt . The basics are that you take two classes each level, but their benefits overlap and do not stack, so if you have a 1st level barbarian/fighter gestalt, their good fortitude saves overlap so no improvement but the character would get the 4 skill points of the barbarian, the fighter bonus feat, the fighter heavy armor and tower shield proficiencies, the fighter's literacy, and the barbarian's improved movement and rage.

Characters become a little stronger or can do more things by themselves, but in combat the number of actions per character limits the impact somewhat and I balance it with point buy costs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing a quiet barbarian. I'm not sure which class I'll use. Maybe barbarian, but I was also thinking of using the Lasserator from Unorthodox Monks by The Le games as the mechanical framework.
> 
> Still working through ideas, but here is a early draft.
> 
> ...




I'm very flexible with class flavor text so a barbaric culture lasserator works fine for me.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2007)

Erekose, I'm a little worried the weapon master will not get to use his weapon master powers at all (or fairly rarely) with a double token cost. From my reading of the class and what I've heard from others the WM tokens come pretty slowly as is and they have a hard time keeping up with other IH classes. I'm thinking of having a feat available for WMs to get the normal 1 token per hit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm really at a loss right now.  So many options and restrictions... I just want to play a finesse fighter vigilante with a whip and a modicum of social acumen!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Erekose, I'm a little worried the weapon master will not get to use his weapon master powers at all (or fairly rarely) with a double token cost. From my reading of the class and what I've heard from others the WM tokens come pretty slowly as is and they have a hard time keeping up with other IH classes. I'm thinking of having a feat available for WMs to get the normal 1 token per hit.




Hmm reading it again you might be right. How about no feat for now and we see how it goes? If it looks like its a bit much I'll spend my next level's feat on it.

Re: Anima powers, Enhanced Str/Con/To Hit bonus are probably my first three. I want something else thats a bit odd in there, but I'll need to do a bit more reading.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 28, 2007)

Greetings Voadam!  I haven't played or read the Freeport modules, although I've been intrigued by the setting.  Since you, like me, seem rather fond of 3rd-party publishers, I couldn't pass up the chance to dust off Unorthodox Pirates and throw some PC concepts in for your consideration.

Additionally, I have a potential 4th concept for an Archivist from the Heroes of Horror supplement.  I'm not sure if it got a write-up on the WotC website.  If not, and you don't have the book, then I guess that one's out.  But if none of the three listed below are to your liking and you'd consider an archivist, I'll work something up for him.


Character concepts:

#1 Ghostly Buccaneer, human male - AL N
Sourcebook: Unorthodox Pirates

The son of one of Freeport’s mercantile families, X was to learn the family shipping business the old fashioned way: by serving on one of the ships under his father’s tutelage.  On his maiden voyage, X shipped out as his father’s apprentice, eager to learn, and ready for adventure.

What X didn’t know was that the family business was in trouble…serious trouble.  Several ships had been raided, cargo was stolen from warehouses, and business partners were severing ties.  His father hid the majority of the details from his family and had gambled the future of the business on this run.

Whatever forces were working against the family, however, had planned well.  While only a few days at sea, during the chaos of a storm, the crew mutinied.  X’s father was slain and the captain as well.  X, thought he would die with the other officers but the ship capsized in the storm.

X was pulled out of the water by a ship heading to Freeport a week later.  The bright-eyed young man who had embarked on the voyage of his life returned home a dark shadow of his former self.  He learned that his mother and sister had been murdered two days after his departure.

X has since sold what few belongings he found hidden away that the debt-collectors hadn’t found.  Most were curios and tomes his father gathered on his journeys.  X sold them to the Athenaeum, but in addition to selling the items, he began inquiring strange lore, specifically regarding tales or legends of people who succeed in breaking pacts involving the selling of one's soul…


#2 Swashbuckler, human male - AL CG
Sourcebook: Unorthodox Pirates

A recent arrival in Freeport, Y arrived on a ship two weeks ago.  Y has done little beyond wenching and drinking since arriving, until about a week ago, when he aided two scholars from the Athenaeum, who were being beaten and robbed by several pirates on shore leave.  Y succeeded in killing one and driving the other two off.  He has since kept a lower profile to avoid attracting any additional attention from either the pirates’ mates or the local authorities.


#3 Freebooter, half-orc male – AL CN
Sourcebook: Unorthodox Pirates

Freeport was just another port-of-call in Z’s brief and undistinguished career.  The half-orc was out drinking, carousing, and marveling at the city when he was ambushed.  He never saw his attackers’ faces and he’s pretty sure he killed one of them before he fell to two stabbing blades to his back.  Left for dead, he managed to drag himself to the door of the nearest building, the Athenaeum of Freeport, whose inhabitants stabilized him and arranged for him to be treated.  Upon recovering enough that he could walk, he learned that his ship had sailed several days previously.  Now Z is adrift in Freeport, a pirate without a ship or crew, and a bellyful of vengeance burning inside him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm, I don't think I can keep track of all these house rules on my own.  I'm gonna have to back out of this one.    Have fun guys and/or gals.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Additionally, I have a potential 4th concept for an Archivist from the Heroes of Horror supplement.  I'm not sure if it got a write-up on the WotC website.




Archivist.


----------



## Azgulor (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## farmboymdp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out as well, I begin to wonder if I'll ever get the time to join a game on these boards.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2007)

Azgulor,

I like the concepts, there is particularly a lot that can be done with that ghostly buccanneer one. Plenty of Dark Water spirits/gods: Leviathan, Dagon, Whisperer of Impossible Secrets, Umberlee, Zeboim, or left vague in that the pact happened but he's not even sure who it was with.

Archivists are fine too and would connect to the Athenaeum easily.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to close recruiting on Wednesday and then focus on working through character creation with the players.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiya, I'd really like to have a go at a witch from the Green Ronin Witch Handbook (as it's sitting on my shelf forlorn) - Would love to be considered! Will post some more ideas soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Voadam, I'm trying to figure out my last Anima power and leaning towards something activated like maybe Move Space (short range teleport) or Invoke Lightning.  But as far as I can tell an Anima's activated powers will always require 2 full rounds to cast. They are not signature spells which reduce casting time to a standard action and there are no Gen enhancements that reduce casting time.  I'd be okay with having to spend  mana points on a Gen enhancement to eventually use the abilities a bit more frequently leaving them as 2 full rounds at 1st. But if that wont work, I'm leaning towards picking up another enduring power like Abjure Nature or something like that.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Would a lizardman PC be too whacky? :/


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

probably not compared to my sibeccai, though the 2 racial hit dice and +1 LA might be a bit difficult to work into first level. It might fit into Voadam's LA+3 category which would necessitate an 8 point buy limit.  Unless Voadam has an alternate lizardman suggestion.

A slightly different take on it which would fit with the witch is the Mojh from Arcana Unearthed if you have that.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Those were my thoughts - go with the LA+3 option. Mojh I hadn't thought of but I don't have Arcana Evolved/Unearthed - no idea why I haven't bought it,  since I love everything about it!

OK; Vrakash, a Lizardman Witch (Green Ronin version) - I wouldn't roleplay him with all that "sssss" schtick  or referring to himself in the thrid person (it gets on my nerves) but I'd find some fun way to make him 'think' in a different way to the more normal characters.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2007)

The way I handled a lizardman in my other game was using the racial levels from Throwing Dice Games' character customization as an NPC class. The PC chose to be a (PC class) barbarian (NPC class) lizardman gestalt with the normal LA.

Character Customization provided a bunch of Savage Species style progressions for srd monsters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The PDF of AE is only $24 over at DriveThruRPG.com.  Or if you just want the Mojh, the Way of the Staff has the arcane based rules from AU for just $6 - http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=528&it=1


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice, I added to my post above; I'll stick with the normal lizard man stats and keep him at LA+3.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay!

I would like to be a single-classed Beguiler, I think. Going with the refugee/dispossessed noble concept, if that's all right. Has family connections to Athaenum and to the contacter in particular, due to strange magic powers.

Anticipated role: Face. Secondary role: Magic sneak/diviner.

I'll post real workup tonight.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Okay!
> 
> I would like to be a single-classed Beguiler, I think. Going with the refugee/dispossessed noble concept, if that's all right. Has family connections to Athaenum and to the contacter in particular, due to strange magic powers.
> 
> ...




Sounds good, I think it can work out well. There are Athenaeum chapterhouses throughout the Empire.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2007)

*Empire Info*

The theocratic empire is split by civil war. The first emperor was both head of the Lothian church and political ruler of the imperial domains. Upon his death however the two institutions were split. The state church has been supportive but separate from the political empire since the time of the second emperors until the present. The last imperial line died without an heir though and the head of the church has stepped in claiming a directive from Lothian to return the empire to its unified true Lothian roots. Meanwhile the emperor's old chancellor claimed the throne as regent and certain nobles claimed rights to the throne by blood. The holy emperor is the strongest claimant but taking control of such a vast continental empire is difficult. Many cities were only nominally under the authority of the empire and have taken the opportunity to officially declare themselves independent city states.

Church imperialists seek to solidify the empire, increase regulation/conscription of magic users to their cause, are engaged in intense levvying for imperial legions, and are for centrally consolidating church power at the expense of the traditional centers of power in each city held by the local bishops, all in the name of divine directives from Lothian sent directly to the Holy Emperor.

A number of Lothian bishops have supported their cities' moves for independence, declaring that infernal corruption has struck the central church and that the directives to take political power do not originate from Lothian.

Former elven desmesnes are in open revolt after the church ordered compulsory magical registration and conscription. 

Many arcane casters have fled imperial cities, remembering the edicts of deviltry when arcane magic not bound and authorized by the church was punishable by burning at the stake as the church zealously pursued hidden diabolists no matter the cost.

Imperial legions march on former imperial cities and war wracks the land, leaving borders with badlands open and vulnerable. Rumors run rampant each more fantastical than the last. The church is said to be developing construct armies using conscripted mages and rune master lore. The renegade cities are said to be havens for fiends opposed to Lothian. The elves are said to have unleashed spells so powerful they take on life of their own. The church plans to implement a new edict forbidding worship of non-Lothian gods and all will be required to convert to monotheistic Lothianism. The Red Man walks among cities and countrysides proclaiming The Coming. Demonic forces gather outside of the empire and humanoid hordes are massing at the borders, waiting for the time to strike the weakened empire. Some have erupted into the empire and cannot be stopped. The former imperial capital fell to orcish barbarians.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Vrakash's tribe lived close to the sea, hunting in the estuary and living in the saline marshes as they had done for years uncounted ('many yesterdays' as they would say); Vrakash was the tribal wokan... a position thrust upon after the untimely death of the old wokan, Vrakash's master. 

Relatively clumsy and weak, Vrakash had never been accorded much respect by the other scaled folk. His placations of the spirits never seemed quite good enough, and his predictions were scoffed at. He warned the tribe that a new god was coming to their home, a god greater than mother sky of the glittering eyes, or father earth of the bountiful trees. This god came on wings of night, and breathed death.

The others mocked him. They laugh no longer, now bleached bones, slain by a black dragon that claimed their land for its own. Vrakash, clumsy and weak but wise enough to flee, survived.

Maybe he will make a new tribe, with other outcasts and misfits?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2007)

I looked over the lizardfolk bonuses last night using some guidelines from the Race Creation Cookbook, and I'm OK with having them at 0 racial HD but +3 LA.

8 point buy is pretty rough though.

I also briefly looked over the Witch's Handbook again this morning (its been a while) and I'm fine with the class, I just have to review the spell list again. The book even has a section on witches in freeport.

I'll allow the trading in of familiar for d6 HD the same way I do for sorcerers.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 30, 2007)

0 racial HD? Without that and with an 8 point build, then yes he's dead from the word go! haha


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah, I think I see. You thought to make a 3HD 4ECL normal lizardman with a 1st level PC class using the option for a +3 LA no racial HD option. No I'm not allowing a multi-HD character to start next to the 1 HD other characters. I'm OK with you going through the savage species style racial levels to start at level 1, or even to gestalt that progression as an NPC one, but not to jump straight into extra HD.

If you are still interested with a scaly person concept we could correspond about other races with 0 or +1 LA with no racial HD that I have that would work with the same basic background, or you could choose a different race. If interested in the other races click on my name and send me an e-mail.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 30, 2007)

Interested!

I have not ever seen the module.

Concept 1: Half-Orc / Half-Dragon Warrior (start with Orc and add Half-Dragon Template) Option Five 16 point buy: Can take an LA +3 race restricted to NPC classes.

Concept 2: Half-Orc / Half-Dragon Fighter (start with Orc and add Half-Dragon Template) Option six 8 point buy: LA +3.

Concept 3: Half-Hobgoblin / Half-Dragon Warrior (start with Hobgoblin and add Half-Dragon Template) Option six 8 point buy: LA +4 restricted to NPC class.

Brother Egil tie-in: The character single-handedly saved Brother Egil from several thugs sometime in the recent past.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 30, 2007)

no worries, Voadam - I think I' m more attached to the witch concept than the scaly person one. I'll have a re-think. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 30, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Interested!
> 
> I have not ever seen the module.
> 
> ...




Remember the flavor text from the races section: half-templates do not result from cross-breeding. So you have to decide on a backstory such as divinely being infused by a draconic deity, magical infusion by a sorcerer into an orc bloodline (there is one in the past who did this with many orcs to create different warrior subraces), or something different you come up with. Also whether it happened to a bloodline you belong to or is character specific.

Also note I would allow dragon HD as a PC class option for the orc Half dragon. (1/1 BAB, d12 HD, all good saves, 6 base skill points).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2007)

Character sheet, work in progress.

Just what it looks like.

[sblock=Arcata]Name: Arcata
Race: Human
Class/Level: Beguiler 1

Str 8
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 10
Cha 12

More...

[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 31, 2007)

Beginnings of a character...

Rikki Bone-sticks
Human Gestalt Witch/Rogue 1

str 8 -1
dex 12 +1
con 8 -1
int 12 +1
wis 14 +2
cha 10

Fortune-teller, trinket-seller, rob-a-feller.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's the start of Dogrynn I need to flesh out the character more than I have above, but the stats are almost finished.

*Dogrynn the Reaver; *  
*sibeccai gestalt weaponmaster anima 1;* 
medium humaniod (sibeccai);
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Init * +0; *Senses * Listen +1, Spot +1; Low-light Vision
*Languages*: Common, Giant
----------------------------
*AC * 16, flatfooted 16, touch 10; 
*HP * 13 (HD 1d10+3)  
*Fort * +5, *Ref * +0, *Will * -1;  
----------------------------
*Spd * 20'; 
*Melee*:  scimitar +6 (1d6+3/18-20/x2);
*Ranged*:  javelin +1 (1d6+1/20/x2/30');
*Base Atk* +1, Grapple +4; 
----------------------------
*Anima Powers*: 4AP
Infuse Lightning 1AP (+2 Str)
Infuse Life 1AP (+2 Con)
Infuse Force 1AP (+1 to hit)
Move Space 1AP (10' teleport)
*Weaponmaster Abilities*: Favored Weapon (Scimitar), Weapon Style (Critical Strike)
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 10.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Weapon Focus - Scimitar 1 (+1 to hit) 
*Skills*: Listen +1 [2 ranks, -1 Wis], Spot +1 [2 ranks, -1 Wis], Balance +2 [2 ranks, +0 Dex], Profession (sailor) +1 [2 ranks, -1 Wis], Swim +5 [2 ranks, +3 Str], Tumble +2 [2 ranks, +0 Dex], Gather Info +2 [0 ranks, +2 race], Handle Animal +2 [0 ranks, +2 race], Move Silently +2 [0 ranks, +2 race], Hide +2 [0 ranks, +2 race]
*Possessions*: Scimitar (15gp), scale mail (50gp), heavy wooden shield (7gp), backpack (2gp),  waterskin (1gp), explorer's outfit (0gp)
*Money*:  35gp, 0sp.
*Encumbrance*: 0lbs; Load: Light (33lbs)
---------------------------- 

*Description:* 

*Personality:* 

*History:* tba


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Remember the flavor text from the races section: half-templates do not result from cross-breeding. So you have to decide on a backstory such as divinely being infused by a draconic deity, magical infusion by a sorcerer into an orc bloodline (there is one in the past who did this with many orcs to create different warrior subraces), or something different you come up with. Also whether it happened to a bloodline you belong to or is character specific.
> 
> Also note I would allow dragon HD as a PC class option for the orc Half dragon. (1/1 BAB, d12 HD, all good saves, 6 base skill points).




Sounds good. I'll go with Concept 2:
Half-Orc / Half-Dragon (start with Orc and add Half-Dragon Template) Option six 8 point buy: LA +3. So would dragon be his class then, if I chose the dragon HD as a PC class option?

BACKGROUND:

GROK: For as long as Grok could remember he had been in the service of the wizard Alazon. Alazon had treated him well as long as he didn’t break anything. When he had been younger this proved to be an easy task. But as he grew to adulthood it became increasingly difficult. One day when Grok was cleaning up the wizard’s lab he broke a whole table full of beakers and flasks full of stuff. That is when Grok stopped being a servant and started being a test subject. No matter how he tried he could not discern what it was the wizard was working on. He did enjoy talking with the little copper dragon that was in a cage near his own, though.

CUPRIM: Cuprim had just barely hatched when he was scooped up from his nest. He never got the chance to meet his mother. Apparently she had died just before he had hatched. He had two hatch-mates that were captured at the same time as him, but he never saw them again. He had been put into a small cage and transported a great distance. Apparently he was sold to the Alazon the wizard. The wizard seemed to be doing some sort of arcane research and for some unknown reason needed him for his experiments. He spent much of his day conversing with the orc in a nearby cage. The wizard did not seem to want to talk.

ALAZON: From his must early years in the academy, Alazon promised himself that he would improve his teleport spell. He believed that a longer range was possible, he just needed to find the right combination of regents. To that end he had dedicated his life to that pursuit and spent long hours pouring over ancient tomes and mixing powerful concoctions.

THAT FATEFUL DAY:

ALAZON: Alazon was in the middle of a great experiment when a mishap occurred. The orc and copper dragon got teleported into the same space, along with a number of  potions and regents. The result was the merging of the two creatures into a new creation. This new creature sprang toward the wizard and ripped at his throat. Barely able to form the syllables into the correct words, Alazon cast a teleport spell to teleport the beast away. As the creature vanished from sight, the wizard dropped to the floor. The wizard quickly lost consciousness and died of lost of blood. The wizard never knew that his life’s work was a success, as he was able to teleport the hybrid creature many miles away.

GROK-CUPRIM: As the merging takes place the pain of the process causes the new creature great pain. It’s only thoughts in those first few moments are to stop the pain. It instincts are to lash out at anything nearby. It is able to regain control of its actions as the wizard teleports it away. It appears before a man surrounded by four other men. It seems to think the man is caged in and a familiar thought surfaces. Before it can think it has attacked and felled the four attackers and earned the eternal gratitude of the man, Brother Egil.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Oct 31, 2007)

Rikki Bone-sticks
Human Gestalt Witch/Rogue 1
HP 7

str 8 -1
dex 12 +1
con 8 -1
int 12 +1
wis 14 +2
cha 10

Skills - 36pts

Profession - fortune-telling 4
Sense Motive 4
Bluff 4
Concentration 2
Heal 2
Profession (herbalist) 2
Diplomacy 4
Intimidate 2
Gather Info 2
Knowledge (arcana) 2
Swim 2
Sleight of Hand 2

Saves

Fort +2
Ref +3
Will +4

Feats - Soothsay (Witch's Handbook)
Mind over Matter (WH)

Spells known -

0-level
Daze
Prestidigitation
Mending
Sobriety

1st Level
Cure light wounds
Sleep

Hook: 

"The sticks never lie"
"I swear to ya, missus, honest"
"Nah, nah grandma, 's' alright, to you, free! Now don't go 
buying that fish, alright? Won't do you no good!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> So would dragon be his class then, if I chose the dragon HD as a PC class option?



Yes.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Voadam, I'm trying to figure out my last Anima power and leaning towards something activated like maybe Move Space (short range teleport) or Invoke Lightning.  But as far as I can tell an Anima's activated powers will always require 2 full rounds to cast. They are not signature spells which reduce casting time to a standard action and there are no Gen enhancements that reduce casting time.  I'd be okay with having to spend  mana points on a Gen enhancement to eventually use the abilities a bit more frequently leaving them as 2 full rounds at 1st. But if that wont work, I'm leaning towards picking up another enduring power like Abjure Nature or something like that.








> Anima powers can either be activated or enduring.
> Activated effects are *cast like spell like abilities*, and can be
> used five times per day. Enduring effects are centered on
> the anima, and have a permanent duration. They cannot
> ...




Anima activated powers are cast like spell like abilities and not cast like normal EoM spells so they can be cast as a standard action.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Erekose,

Sibeccai have a +2 con and -2 int, you got +2 con and +2 str from animae powers, so that leaves 6 points for str, 2 for dex, 4 for con, 2 for int = 14 point buy. I think you have 2 point buy points still to spend on attributes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet his 4th power will be the Move Space one that I've put in the character sheet.

EDIT: Oh excellent I'll add the other 2 point buy.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

*Selections*

I have decided to start with a 7 person party with those who have given definite character concepts. There is a good range of magic and combat oriented concepts and enough depth to continue on if some need to drop out later.

Blind Azathoth: Gestalt Expert Psion/Sorcerer
Shayuri: Beguiler
Erekose: Sibeccai Anima Weapon Master
Doghead: Lasserator? Barbarian?
Azgulor: Ghostly Buccaneer? Swashbuckler? Freebooter? Archivist?
Lorthanoth: Gestalt Witch/Rogue
Tailspinner: Orc Half-Dragon Dragon

I will need Blind Azathoth, Doghead, and Azgulor to decide on their specific concepts.

Everyone else please begin figuring out specifics for character sheets and backgrounds.

Each of the PCs should have either a connection to Brother Egil or to another PC that would get you to help out when Brother Egil asks some PCs for help.

Any setting or mechanics questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock]Name: Grockuprim
Gender: Male
Race: Half-Orc / Half-Dragon (Copper)
Class: Dragon
Level: 1
Age: 16
Height: 7’-2”
Weight: 375#

Str 26 (+8) {6, +4 race, +8 template}
Dex 10 (+0) {2}
Con 10 (+0) {0, +2 template}
Int 8 (-1) {0, -2 race, +2 template}
Wis 6 (-2) {0, -2 race}
Cha 8 (-1) {0, -2 race, +2 template}

AC: 15 (+0 Dex, +5 natural armor)
Touch: 10
Flatfooted: 15
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft
ACP: +0
BAB: +1
Grapple: +9
HP: 12

Racial Abilities: Low-light Vision, Darkvision 60ft, Light Sensitivity, Two Claw Primary Natural Weapons, Bite Secondary Natural Weapon, Breath Weapon Special Attack (60ft. line of acid, 1/day, 6d8 damage, Reflex save DC 11 for half), Immunities (Sleep, Paralysis Effects & Acid).

Saves:
Fort +2 (base 2, +0 Con)
Ref +2 (base 2, +0 Dex)
Will +0 (base 2, -2 Wis)

Weapons:
Claw +9 melee 1d4+8 dmg x2 S
Bite +9 melee 1d6+8 dmg x2 P
2-Claws +9 melee 1d4+8 dmg x2 S & Bite +4 melee 1d6+4 x2 P

Feat:
Improved Natural Armor

Skills:
Climb +12 (4 ranks, +8 Str)
Jump +12 (4 ranks, +8 Str)
Search +3 (4 ranks, -1 Int)
Sleight of Hand +4 (4 ranks, +0 Dex)
Swim +11 (3 ranks, +8 Str)

Languages Known: Goblin (Orcish dialect), Common (1 rank)

Equipment:
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#, back)
Treasure (99gp, 2#, pouch)
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
----------------------------------------
Total (100gp, 2.5#)[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Tailspinner, creature's that normally get common as a bonus secondary language do not do so in this game. You need to spend one of your skill points to have learned common from the wizard. (starting the game not knowing common is not an option).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, creature's that normally get common as a bonus secondary language do not do so in this game. You need to spend one of your skill points to have learned common from the wizard. (starting the game not knowing common is not an option).




Done!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 1, 2007)

Rikki Bone-sticks
[sblock]Human Gestalt Witch/Rogue 1
HP 7
Height: 6' 1''
Weight: 150lbs
Age:  24

str 8 -1
dex 12 +1
con 8 -1
int 12 +1
wis 14 +2
cha 10

Skills - 36pts

Profession - fortune-telling 4
Sense Motive 4
Bluff 4
Concentration 2
Heal 2
Profession (herbalist) 2
Diplomacy 4
Intimidate 2
Gather Info 2
Knowledge (arcana) 2
Swim 2
Sleight of Hand 2

Saves

Fort +2
Ref +3
Will +4

Feats - Soothsay (Witch's Handbook)
Mind over Matter (WH)

Spells known -

0-level
Daze
Prestidigitation
Mending
Sobriety

1st Level
Cure light wounds
Sleep

Abilities: Sneak Attack 1d6, familiar (raven), trap-sense

Description: Lanky, long-limbed and somewhat gangly, Rikki makes an unlikely thief; his dirty blond hair is generally in some sort of mess, either uncovered or poking out from beneath a weather beaten wide-brimmed hat. His clothes are a bewildering array of styles, but generally all faded noblemen's cast-offs (but with addition of beads, feathers, small animal skulls and such-like.... mostly for effect)[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

*Scaly Folk*

A word on Freeport attitudes towards scaly folk.

There is some kind of barbaric bloodthirsty scaly folk believed to live in the jungles outside of the city. Occasionally they rise up and storm into the city rampaging until their bloody but small war parties are all slaughtered, though this hasn't happened in over a generation. Reports are mixed as to what they are exactly, lizardmen, feral kobolds, gatormen, snakemen, yuan-ti, or some type of dragonmen. Journeying into the jungles is considered a risky and dangerous proposition not to be undertaken without serious arms. Being an international port however various types of scaly folk do show up in the city among the crew of various ships, as do many other non-human types of sailors. Few make the city their permanent home however.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2007)

recruiting - Voadam - Death in Freeport

*Hinjo, male human barbarian (lasserator 1)*

[sblock]Hit Dice: 1d8+5 (hp 13)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft. 
AC 17 (+1 DEX, +1 WIS, +1 feat, +4 armour)
* Touch 13, Flat Footed 14.
Base Attack: +0
* Great-sword +4 melee (1d10+3, 19x2.)
* Dagger +3 melee (1d3+3, 19x2)
* Dagger +1 range (1d3+3, 19x2, 10 ft.)
Special Attacks: Unarmed Strike (1d3+3)
Special Qualities: Favoured Weapon (Great-sword), Weapon Defence.
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2.
Abilities: STR 16 DEX 12 CON 14 INT 12 WIS 14 CHA 10.
Skills: Jump (STR) +7, Knowledge (arcana, history, geography, religion) (INT) all +3, Climb (STR) +7, Sense Motive (WIS) +6, Intimidate (CHA) +4.
Feats: Dodge, Weapon Focus (great-sword), Toughness.
Languages: Native Tongue, Common.
Equipment: Great-sword, Dagger, Chain shirt, blank book of pages.[/sblock]

*Description*: Hinjo stands a little over six feet tall. He is well built. He has an honest, open face. But many fail to see past the furs and braided hair that mark him as one born of the barbarian tribes.

Beneath the bear furs, Hinjo wears a chain shirt and carries and the two handed sword of his people. The blade is long and slender and lighter than many other great swords. Worked into the braids in his hair are traditional bone or copper amulets and charms of his tribe.

*Background*: Generations ago, the Empire marched into the lands of Hinjo's people. Hinjo's people are brave and stubborn. They fought long and hard. They made the Empire pay a high price for every bit of land. But the outcome was always inevitable. Hinjo's people were conquered. Over time, Hinjo's people came to be sought out as bodyguards by many of the great houses of the Empire. Hinjo' people were capable fighters, and they put great weight on person honour and honesty. They were not easily overcome or subverted.

As a young boy, Hinjo loved listening to the stories told by those who had left the hills to serve in the Empire. Hinjo became fascinated by the outside world. He sought out travellers and other visitors, eager to listen to their stories. When Hinjo came of age, he too decided to leave the hills of his people's land. But unlike his father and his older brother, Hinjo chose not to take service in one of the great houses. He wanted to set his own path, to be free to go where he wanted.

His first stop was Freeport - the city where the world comes together. Over the last few months, Hinjo has become something of a regular visitor to  the library of Freeport. He has come to make a number of friends among the staff and other regulars, including Brother Egil.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 2, 2007)

Are you still taking submissions?  I was thinking a sorcerer with a dark past. A rogue with ties to a rich family which he hates. Or a binder who is hiding from the church (or thinks he has to) and is Bent on clearing his name or gaining enough power to keep them away.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Are you still taking submissions?  I was thinking a sorcerer with a dark past. A rogue with ties to a rich family which he hates. Or a binder who is hiding from the church (or thinks he has to) and is Bent on clearing his name or gaining enough power to keep them away.




Sorry AT, recruitment closed on Halloween. I will change the tag of the thread to recruiting or start a new thread if I need to recruit replacements in the future.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 2, 2007)

Voadam,  I'll be working on my character this evening.  I'll try to have it posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 2, 2007)

Voadam, since all of my character concepts come from Unorthodox Pirates, are there any mechanical changes I need to account for to be in line with your house rules?  (i.e. hit die, skill points, etc.)

Classes under consideration: Ghostly Buccaneer, Freebooter, Swashbuckler


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

They all looked fine to me on my first read through (I only read the 1st level stuff for the freebooter and swashbuckler though at this point but all of the ghostly buccaneer stuff). I'll look it all over again but I don't anticipate any changes and definitely nothing that will affect the first level of the classes.

I wasn't thrilled with the rigging fighting bonuses from one of the classes (it was either swashbuckler or freebooter) as they make you better while fighting in rigging than elsewhere as opposed to better than others at fighting in rigging, but it is minor enough that I don't think I would sweat it if you went with that class.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 5, 2007)

*Aidan Turandal*

*Human male, Ghostly Buccaneer 1*

Str 15 (+2), Dex 14 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10, Cha 14 (+2)
HP = 12 [10+2]
AC = 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 vs. touch attacks)
Initiative = +2 (+2 Dex)
BAB = +1; Grapple = +3
Melee = +3, Ranged = +3
Fort = +4, Ref = +2, Will = +0

*Skills [24 points] – Ranks (Total Bonus)*
Balance – 2 (+4), Bluff – 2 (+4), Climb – 3 (+6), Gather Info – 2 (+4), Intimidate – 3 (+5), Jump - 1 (+3), Knowledge (Arcana) – 1 (+2), Knowledge (Local-Freeport) – 3 (+4), Profession (merchant) – 1 (+1), Profession (sailor) – 1 (+1), Swim – 3 (+5), Use Rope – 2 (+4)

*Feats:* Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Attack
Special Abilities: Fearless

*Languages:* Common, 1 unselected bonus language

*Description: *  21-yrs old.  Shoulder-length black hair worn tied back.  6’ tall, 180 lbs.  Green shirt, grey breeches, black boots.  Studded leather armor.

*Equipment:*
Scimitar
2 Daggers
Throwing Axe
Studded Leather armor
Traveler’s Outfit (+1 spare)
2 Belt Pouches (1 contains Thunderstone)
Backpack

Backpack contents:
	Flint & Steel
	50’ Rope
	Grappling Hook
	spare Traveler’s outfit
	Whetstone
	2 Sacks (empty)

*Background:*
The son of one of Freeport’s mercantile families, Aidan Turandal was to learn the family shipping business the old fashioned way: by serving on one of the ships under his father’s tutelage. Unfortunately for his father, Aidan was drawn to the rowdier side of a pirate's life more than to the life of a respected merchant.  Aidan was always one to look for a fight or a woman, and if he could have a fight and then woo a woman, so much the better.  Determined to teach his son manners, his father forced him to remain in town until his 21st birthday.  On his maiden voyage, Aidan shipped out as his father’s apprentice, eager to learn, delighted to finally be at sea, and ready for adventure.

What Aidan didn’t know (because he was too busy fighting and wenching to really focus on his duties) was that the family business was in trouble…serious trouble. Several ships had been raided, cargo was stolen from warehouses, and business partners were severing ties. His father hid the majority of the details from his family and had gambled the future of the business on this run.

Whatever forces were working against the family, however, had planned well. While only a few days at sea, during the chaos of a storm, the crew mutinied. Aidan’s father was slain and the captain as well.  Aidan thought he would die with the other officers but the ship capsized in the storm.

Aidan was pulled out of the water by a ship heading to Freeport a week later. The bright-eyed young man who had embarked on the voyage of his life returned home a dark shadow of his former self. He learned that his mother and sister had been murdered two days after his departure.

Aidan has since sold what few belongings he found hidden away that the debt-collectors hadn’t found. Most were curios and tomes his father gathered on his journeys. Aidan sold them to the Athenaeum, but in addition to selling the items, he began inquiring about strange lore, specifically regarding tales or legends of people who succeed in breaking pacts involving the selling of one's soul…

...and at night, when a wench shares his bed, they can hear him murmuring in dream-haunted sleep, "Umberlee".


----------



## Voadam (Nov 5, 2007)

Azgulor,

I count 23 skill ranks and 34 ability score point buy allocation. So one more skill point to spend and two less ability score point buy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dogrynn's sheet is updated back on page 3 with all his stats. To continue,

Description: Dogrynn is a pretty typical Sibeccai, which in Freeport is not very typical at all.  He is a tall humanoid hound with mangy brown short fur covering his body.  He is muscular and lean with a long narrow snout.  His ears are pointed and larger than those of even the most accentuated elven ears.  His face is typically formed into a scowl though a sneer would not look out of place. He has a dark brown marking across his chest similar to a tattoo that has a lot of sharp edges and thin lines. It appears to abstractly resemble lightning.  He wears a rough suit of scale mail with ragged leather straps at the shoulders. The scales look worn and poorly cared for. A sheathed scimitar and heavy shield are strapped to his back most of the time.

Personality: Dogrynn is a wanna-be pirate.  Despite the fact that his lack of social graces would naturally indear him to most scallywags, his equally poor mental faculties, wisdom, and grace often get him into scraps at many of the local watering holes.  In fact he is so often the instigator of such trouble that captains of many of even the worst vessels choose not to hire him.  His drinking habit of course makes the point even more so.  His hyenna-like laugh though has to be his most annoying trait.

History: Dogrynn has not had the best of times in Freeport.  He is naturally capable with the scimitar, and his birthmark grants him abilities that tend to put him ahead of his opponents. The problem is that he makes opponents often. He is actually quite insecure and uses his strength when he feels offended.  The one person in Freeport who has treated him kindly is Brother Egil.  Brother Egil has always been the one who Dogrynn turns to when he needs help (or food when really down on his luck).  In turn Brother Egil has been trying to help Dogrynn realize his independance and increase his self-confidence. Brother Egil is convinced that if Dogrynn were to come about he'd be a kind individual who could really help society out.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

Posty!

[Sblock=Arcata - beguiler]Name: Arcata
Race: Human
Class/Level: Beguiler 1
Exp: 0

Desc: Arcata is a lovely young woman with fine, almost delicate features that belie her inner fortitude. She has fair skin and hair the color of fine spun gold. Slightly rounded cheeks, piercing blue eyes, full rosebud lips...she is every inch the fairytale princess come to life. Though she is dressed in common clothes and muted colors, there is a hint of something regal in how she walks, how she speaks. 

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX)	14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 16
Wisdom (WIS) 10		
Charisma (CHA) 15	

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 14 (10 +2 Dex +2 armor)
Hit Points: 8
Movement: 30' 

Base Attack Bonus: +0
Init: +2
Melee Attack: -1
Ranged Attack: +2
Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +2

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Class Abilities:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding

Skills:	40
Bluff +6 (4 ranks + 2 Cha)
Concentration +6 (4 ranks +2 Con)
Diplomacy +10 (4 ranks +2 Cha + 4 feat)
Disguise +6 (4 ranks + 2 Cha)
Gather Information +6 (4 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge: Arcana +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge: Local +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge: Nobility +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Sense Motive + 4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
Use Magic Device +6 (4 ranks + 2 Cha)

Feats
1 Spellcasting Prodigy (FRCS)
1 Born Leader (Arcana Unearthed)

Languages - Common, Dwarvish, Elvish, Draconic

Spells (Beguiler) - Base DC 14 (15 for compulsions)
Slots
0 - 5/5, 1 - 4/4

0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
1 - Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep,Undetectable Alignment, 

Whelm, Ventriloquism

Money - 48gp

Weapons -	    	
Rapier, -1 to hit, 1d6-1 dmg, 20gp, 2lbs

Armour -
Leather armor, +2 AC, +6 max dex, 0 acp, 10gp, 15lbs
Traveller clothes

Gear -
Signet Ring, 5gp

- On person
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
Spell Component Pouch, 5gp, 2lbs

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money

Background:

Arcata d'Toussein is the daughter of Duke Gray d'Toussein, the lord of a small but prosperous duchy sandwiched between the rich ores of the mountains, and the industrious woodsmen of the great forest  that stretch down to the lowland plains of the empire. Control over the trade road running through these areas has made the d'Toussein family financially and politically well off. Gray was not an ambitious man; he was content with his family and his fiefdom and ruled both wisely and well.

Though the d'Toussein's are related via a somewhat convoluted chain of cousins to the Emperor, they are 

not considered in line of succession, and in fact would be a rather minor nobility if not for the main 

trade artery passing through their domain. Gray rarely attended to matters beyond his borders, and sent proxies to the moots as needed. His attention was much more focused on his two sons and his daughter. The daughter, Arcata, in particular had unusual circumstances, as the court wizard soon discovered she was using minor magics by instinct. A trait not uncommon to sorcerors, though not exactly the same. He recommended she be taken to the Athenaeum for more tests and study.

With some trepidation, Gray made it so. Although there were chapters closer, Arcata was taken to Freeport's Athenaeum. There would be less chance of starting rumors and gossip that way, and Gray did not want such things to dog Arcata. Magic outside the auspices of the Church was still in low esteem in some quarters, especially the more conservative nobility. Rumors of sorcery and tainted blood would do neither him nor his daughter any good.

The magic Arcata possessed was like sorcery, and was in fact likely an offshoot of sorcery. Yet, she wielded it with much less effort, needing little time to learn even large numbers of spells, and able to use much more abbreviated motions and gestures to summon the powers. On the other hand, there were limits to what she could accomplish with the magic...it seemed unusually focused for sorcery. More study would be needed...but Arcata had been away from home too long. Promising she'd be back, she and her father returned, and eventually, mostly, let events distract them from what they'd learned.

Forgiveable, for events were dire, and proceeded rapidly. An heirless death, and civil war erupted. Despite his attempts to be neutral, to preserve his own fief, the Duchy was too valuable, too strategic, to simply leave in the hands of an undeclared. Not to mention, there was a great deal of suspicion that he and his family might declare; having a verifiable...if tenuous...blood link. For these reasons and more, Duke Gray was attacked by the most powerful pretender to the throne. In the terrible battles that followed, his sons were slain...one in combat, the other by an assassin. Fearing for Arcata, Gray had her exchange places with one of her maids, and had her flee with a band of other refugees just before the enemy forces broke in and laid siege to the castle. A siege which, as far as Arcata has heard, is now over...the castle captured.

With nowhere else to go, Arcata fled to the Atheneaum in Freeport disguised and under an assumed name. They helped her learn a bit more about controlling her magic, and helped her safely sell some jewelry and get set up in town. She's been working as a server since then, but it hasn't been long. No, not long at all before she got a letter from Brother Egil at the Athenaeum asking for help...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

Shayuri,

looks good, I'll check out the feats and beguiler stuff a little later.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

So I've got preliminary character sheets for everyone except Blind Azathoth. Doghead is also still working on rewriting his background.

BA please check back in so I know you are still interested and planning on participating.

If anyone wants to tie their characters together in some way feel free to discuss it here and do so.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Nov 6, 2007)

I apologize for not checking in until now; that I had applied for this game kept slipping my mind.

I'm afraid that I've been very busy with the offline world lately, and it's only going to get worse from here on out--I'm not certain I should be adding another PbP to a schedule that's already packed as tight as it is. I think it would be best if I withdrew and let someone with more time to devote to the game have a shot.

Good luck with the game!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad I checked, thanks for letting me know.

So the party is now a 6 member party with 2 full casters.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

ooc - Freeport

Hinjo's background and description has been added to the post above [#94].

Six is a good number. Time to get rolling, yes?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

ooc - Death in Freeport



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to tie their characters together in some way feel free to discuss it here and do so.




I haven't really got my head around the other characters. As for Hinjo ....

Hinjo is curious about people from all walks of life. While he enjoys reading about other lands and people, he enjoys listening to stories more. Hinjo is fairly open minded and accepting of people generally. He knows what it is like to be judged by his clothes and background. However, Hinjo has little time for liars, cheats, braggarts and charlatans. He is a little straight laced in some regards. Hinjo is most likely to be encountered in the Athenaeum chapter-house, possibly talking with Brother Egil.

***

OK. had a look at the other characters. Hinjo's likely response to the others, if they have met.

Shayuri's *Arcata* (Beguiler) - more than likely charmed, sympathetic if he knows anything of her plight.

Erekose's *Dogrynn* (Sibeccai Gestalt Anima/Weapon Master) - likely to be curious, especially about the Sebecci, also  about his fighting style. Perhaps somewhat cautious. 

Azgulor (Ghostly Buccaneer) - hard to say based just on numbers. The guy is a pirate, however. Which would count against him initially. Assuming Hinjo knew.

Lorthanoth's *Rikki Bone-sticks* (Gestalt Witch/Rogue) - as above. But I think Hinjo would be somewhat non-plussed, unsure what to think. 

Tailspinner's *Grockuprim* (Orc Half Dragon Dragon) - umm, not sure 

All of the above is kind of assumes the characters meet for the first time in Freeport. Of course, much also depends on how the others respond to Hinjo.

I tend to see Hinjo as a new arrival in Freeport (relatively) without any established circle of friends or companions. But I'm open to the idea of tie ins. Something simple like staying in the same inn, or perhaps something that predates arriving in Freeport.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

Shayuri,

I am not going to allow spellcasting prodigy as is. Even restricted to 1st only I find it unbalanced in 3.5 with spell focus being only +1 for one school.

I will allow spellcasting prodigy to grant the bonus spell benefit only, but able to be taken at any level. This would mean it would not make sense to take it until you can cast 4th level spells.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

Azgulor,

Still need name and background for your Ghostly buccanneer. If you want to be unclear on who your dark benefactor of the deep is and be researching candidates in the Atheneum with Brother Egil's help that will work fine if you don't want to pick from the list I gave above.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 7, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Azgulor,
> 
> Still need name and background for your Ghostly buccanneer. If you want to be unclear on who your dark benefactor of the deep is and be researching candidates in the Atheneum with Brother Egil's help that will work fine if you don't want to pick from the list I gave above.




I'll have the name, character sheet corrections, and background up this evening after I get the kids to bed.

I think I would prefer to know the ID of my dark benefactor, but I wasn't familiar with the ones you listed.  Are those Freeport-specific deities/fiends/powers or specific to your campaign world?  I don't know that it matters all that much in the end but if you have any additional info you can share that would be great.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> I'll have the name, character sheet corrections, and background up this evening after I get the kids to bed.
> 
> I think I would prefer to know the ID of my dark benefactor, but I wasn't familiar with the ones you listed.  Are those Freeport-specific deities/fiends/powers or specific to your campaign world?  I don't know that it matters all that much in the end but if you have any additional info you can share that would be great.




Sure. Many cultures worship different pantheons and have mutually incompatible beliefs about the world's cosmology. I use demons and gods from a lot of different sources. Not all are well known.

Leviathan: an immense primordial sea beast said to be imprisoned in the stygian ocean of the fifth circle of Hell where it reigns. Its apetite for souls is legendary. Many say that when it breaks free the world shall end in cataclysm.

Dagon: A sea demon with different tales told of him.
1 an elder demon of the depths possessing powerful lost dark lore.
2 Leviathan's general in the stygian ocean of Hell.
3 a fish man king grown to legendary size and worshipped by his former kin as a God.

Whisperer of Impossible Secrets: One of the eight great Lords of Chaos, This octopoidal entity is a patron of magic and known for claiming the souls of those who drown in the sea without being pledged to another sea god. He is said to command undead pirate ships/the fleets of Chaos.

Umberlee: a dark goddess of the tempestuous nature and fury of the sea. She is mercurial and violent, allied with other dark gods of nature's fury. Her power does not extend onto the land.

Zeboim: another dark goddess of the sea from a different pantheon, she takes the form of a dragon turtle and is known for her covetous and petty nature.

Some more that could work but are not as closely linked to the idea.

Sekolah: The devouring shark god of the sea devils. Uncaring of any not his own, voracious in apetite.

Kola: (I have to double check the name) Vengeful elemental god of the fish men who takes the form of a Sea Serpent. Said to be father to many of the dangerous massive beasts in the depths.

Blibdoolpoolp: Enigmatic dark goddess of an ancient sea race.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Shayuri,
> 
> I am not going to allow spellcasting prodigy as is. Even restricted to 1st only I find it unbalanced in 3.5 with spell focus being only +1 for one school.
> 
> I will allow spellcasting prodigy to grant the bonus spell benefit only, but able to be taken at any level. This would mean it would not make sense to take it until you can cast 4th level spells.




Understood.

I'll choose another feat.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

Two house rule changes.

1 trapsense for rogues and beguilers will be a straight check when coming within 5' of traps. This brings the rule in line with my other game's house rule so it is easier for me to remember it and on reconsidering I would prefer to be able to skip entirely rogues declaring their searches all the time.

2 I'm making dwarves humanoid subtype giants and dwarven is a dialect of giant. Giants and dwarves vehemently deny any such relationship. Anything that was humanoid subtype dwarf specific before now applies to subtype giants as well now.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be setting up an info file in the plots and places area with a link in my sig for easy reference to information on Freeport, the world, people players meet, a little whos who of Freeport, gods, etc.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2007)

We are pretty close to finishing the characters and being ready to begin. Once we have the details figured out here I will set up a rogue's gallery for the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmmm!

You list all those sources, but most of my books are WotC...

Are there any feats in non Wizzies books that would be particularly well suited to a beguiler?

If not, I suppose I could go with Spell Focus: Enchantment...a bit dull, but definitely a workhorse feat for Beguilers...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmmm!
> 
> You list all those sources, but most of my books are WotC...
> 
> ...




Check out http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml for a lot (but not all) of WotC feats on the web. 

I'm partial to metamagics for spontaneous casters but at 1st level not many are that useful.

There was one that is a follow up to spell focus that reduces metamagic cost for spells used from that school, although that is only useful after having taken spell focus and at least one metamagic with a level cost.

I usually stick to classics for building my own characters: Dodge, improved initiative, and toughness are always good standbys.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2007)

Dodge is tempting with your house rules...

Wow. This site is great!

So you'll allow any of these? Or at least, I can ask for any of these?


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 8, 2007)

Aidan Turandal is ready to go!

Voadam, let me know if the background meets your approval.  I'll tweak as necessary.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dodge is tempting with your house rules...
> 
> Wow. This site is great!
> 
> So you'll allow any of these? Or at least, I can ask for any of these?



You can ask.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2007)

I spent yesterday taking care of my sick wife and son, so of course I have now caught their colds.  

I expect to be over it and get things up and running sometime Tuesday after the long weekend holiday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2007)

Lorthanoth, I don't see your tie-in to brother Egil. I'll need one.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm good to go   Have to work on connections to other players, or impressions at least.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 9, 2007)

Um... yes, sorry I've been too embarrassed to admit I really can't think of one... I just don't see any way to connect him to Brother Egil. Normally I'm never stuck for ideas, so I'm frustrated that I've drawn an absolute blank. Rikki is a skanky wheeler-dealer scammer, I can't think of any reason that doesn't seem contrived for him to have a connection. 

Well... I can't think of any reason at all! Can anyone help?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Could always work it through another character.  Mine works and Dog is a bit shady too.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh gosh yes! That's a good idea! Thanks! OK... Rikki has obviously spotted that Dog isn't really that street-wise, so hoped to use him as a bodyguard or as muscle in case things get nasty, but after a while he kind of felt sorry for the sibbecai and they've become friends of a sort.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Um... yes, sorry I've been too embarrassed to admit I really can't think of one... I just don't see any way to connect him to Brother Egil. Normally I'm never stuck for ideas, so I'm frustrated that I've drawn an absolute blank. Rikki is a skanky wheeler-dealer scammer, I can't think of any reason that doesn't seem contrived for him to have a connection.
> 
> Well... I can't think of any reason at all! Can anyone help?




Family connection always works too. Brother Egil came from a big family that gave him up at a young age.

I also wanted to check if you wanted to be a solo practitioner or part of a coven.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm gonna take Toughness...more HP are always useful.

I'm interested in this feat too, but not right away...

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Versatile_Spellcaster,all

Also this feat:

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Spell_Girding,all


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm gonna take Toughness...more HP are always useful.
> 
> I'm interested in this feat too, but not right away...
> 
> ...




Sounds good, and those second two look fine as well.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Rikki's solo all the way; maybe he knows some other witches around but not many and he isn't going to join with them.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2007)

Rogues Gallery is up.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2007)

ooc - DiF

Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.

If its a problem, I understand and will withdraw Hinjo. Again, apologies.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Doghead,

I appreciate the advance warning. If you think things will settle down afterwards I can introduce Hinjo later with no problems.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dog is up in the RG


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

The In Character Thread is live.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Lorthanoth,

I noticed Rikki wears leather armor. I believe witches are arcane spellcasters and suffer from arcane spell failure. Just wanted to be sure you were aware of that.

I would let a feat knock out the spell failure for light armor, or alternatively you might be interested in the house rule reflexive dodging feat which works well with rogue (would give you +2 more dex bonus to AC as a 1st level rogue) if you were willing to give up one of your existing feats.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

It's 10%, I'll live dangerously 

or as Rikki would say "Fink about it this way, guv. I'd rather 'ave me knackers intact than cast a cantrip, know whadda mean?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> It's 10%, I'll live dangerously
> 
> or as Rikki would say "Fink about it this way, guv. I'd rather 'ave me knackers intact than cast a cantrip, know whadda mean?"




Sounds good.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2007)

Azgulor, I still count 34 ability point buy it needs to be 32. Do you want to drop str from 15 to 14 and not affect any other calculations or drop one of your other stats by 2 points?


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, apparently I'm missing something.

Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
      8   +6 =14 +6 =20  +4 =24 +2 =26  +6 =32

What am I missing?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Ok, apparently I'm missing something.
> 
> Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
> 8   +6 =14 +6 =20  +4 =24 +2 =26  +6 =32
> ...




I need more sleep, your math looks right to me now and I'm not sure how I was screwing it up before. Thanks for breaking it out like that.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 15, 2007)

No problem, I thought I was suffering from lack of sleep myself!


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2007)

ooc - DiF

Thanks. I've had a chance to read the IC thread. Let me know if you want me to jump right in or hold off for the moment. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Longest initiative track.... ever  My eyes boggled when I saw it. This has to be the largest 3E combat I've ever been in!


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 19, 2007)

Voadam,

It's very likely I will be without PC/Internet access from Wed - Sun due to the Thanksgiving holiday.  I should be able to post at least 1/day the following week but will be traveling on business so it may be less frequent.

Just wanted to let you know ahead of time.

Thanks.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> It's very likely I will be without PC/Internet access from Wed - Sun due to the Thanksgiving holiday.  I should be able to post at least 1/day the following week but will be traveling on business so it may be less frequent.
> 
> ...




Appreciate the notice. No problem.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - DiF
> 
> Thanks. I've had a chance to read the IC thread. Let me know if you want me to jump right in or hold off for the moment.
> 
> ...




Go ahead and roll for initiative. I'll have you be in the streets about a round's worth of full movement away but in sight of the Bilge Rat when you see the last of the sailors entering and then the flash of Arcata's color spray through the window.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Longest initiative track.... ever  My eyes boggled when I saw it. This has to be the largest 3E combat I've ever been in!



 
Eight sailors, five PCs, ~4 patrons at immediate risk. I didn't include brother Egil though.

I've had fun with a lot of big chaotic fights.

My high level group recently fought a dozen duergar rogue fighters, a duergar barbarian dragonslayer, and two tiefling warlocks. Earlier they had taken over an asherake airship with multiple sorcerers of three different level varieties, a fighter rogue asherake leader, an asherake barbarian subleader, asherake barbarian elites, a ton of standard asherake warriors, a couple of frostbiter attack beasts, summoned dire bats to counterstrike on the invisible PC arcane trickster, and a dozen chained slaves aboard who sometimes got used as living bombardments. Both of those were a lot of fun to run, lots of things going on at once, PCs and NPCs got to use all sorts of neat abilities and tactics with a lot of ebb and flow to the combats.

As a PC I remember us taking on an entire tribe of those four armed apes in Nightfang spire at one time, that had a lot of individuals to mow through. Another was an ambush with me, another PC, and about a half-dozen paladins jumping a mixed bad guy assault squad including a mind flayer, an ogre mage, and a bunch of their minions and mounts in the Banewarrens.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be gone for Thursday and Friday for the Thanksgiving holiday as well.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Go ahead and roll for initiative. I'll have you be in the streets about a round's worth of full movement away but in sight of the Bilge Rat when you see the last of the sailors entering and then the flash of Arcata's color spray through the window.




OK. Thanks. I'll get something up asap.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

Erekose, remember to use invisible castle for combat rolls. Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh right sorry, many dm's (myself included) roll for players. you may have to remind me like this a few times, but I'll come around


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Oh right sorry, many dm's (myself included) roll for players. you may have to remind me like this a few times, but I'll come around




No problem. I was like that with my first two games, but I'm a little sick of handling everything.


----------



## Azgulor (Nov 27, 2007)

Voadam, not sure if I misunderstood something or should have assumed certain modifiers for my action.  It appears I was skipped in the first round where I would have thrown the chair per my post.  If such an issue arises in the future where I don't know modifiers or damage, should I just do a generic roll and you'll adjust as necessary?

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Voadam, not sure if I misunderstood something or should have assumed certain modifiers for my action.  It appears I was skipped in the first round where I would have thrown the chair per my post.  If such an issue arises in the future where I don't know modifiers or damage, should I just do a generic roll and you'll adjust as necessary?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Azgulor




I guess I should have explained. 



> "Drac's balls,"curses Aidan as things swiftly descend into chaos. Jumping to his feet he picks up his chair/stool and hurls it at the pirate on the table.




turned into



> "Drac's balls,"curses Aidan as things swiftly descend into chaos. Jumping to his feet he steps away from his bench against the wall and picks up the stool at the end of his table, a possible improvised missile.




Getting up from sitting is a move equivalent action. Five foot step to move from bench over to chair. Picking up a weapon from the floor (the chair), is a move equivalent action. That takes care of actions for round 1 so I cut you off there following the chain of events you indicated in your action post.

As for rolls when you are not sure, doing a generic d20 roll with modifiers you do know on invisible castle and an ooc note afterwards stating your not sure about other conditions would be great.

As a note on positions you are about 60' or so away from the toothless leader for throwing purposes. That is a fair distance to hurl a stool. The sailors swarming Arcata are about 30' away. I forget if you have proficiency in shields but a stool could work as an improvised shield as well.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2007)

Doghead, when you get a chance please post Hinjo's sheet in the Rogues Gallery I set up for the game. Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Dec 1, 2007)

ooc - Death in Freeport

Apologies. I thought that I had.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2007)

Lorthanoth,

Please roll for cure light wound spells when you use them.

If you want to have Rikki know the spell compendium spell lesser vigor instead of cure light which gives fast healing 1 for a number of rounds and never requires rolling instead of cure light wounds that is fine by me.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2007)

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2007)

Happy holidays!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2007)

Should probably get this in here too, though Voadam may already know from the other thread ~ away Dec 20-Jan 2. Might be on a bit, but not much.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2007)

Shayuri, I updated the post to include the message in the text of the post as well as in the image I copied into the Word document.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you, sir


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be away from the info-supa-net highway for probably two weeks it looks like. I'm quite happy for Rikki to wander off (he doesn't have the attachment to Egil that the others do) and maybe reappear at a later date, if that's ok.


----------



## Azgulor (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for not posting more frequently.   My wife and both kids all got sick at the same time.  Between work and filling in for Dr. Mom, I've been able to get online only sporadically.  I'll be able to post more frequently now that everyone is on the mend.

Azgulor


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2008)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Sorry for not posting more frequently.   My wife and both kids all got sick at the same time.  Between work and filling in for Dr. Mom, I've been able to get online only sporadically.  I'll be able to post more frequently now that everyone is on the mend.
> 
> Azgulor




Welcome back, good to hear things are on the mend for them. Things have been a bit slow here though there are a few developments and new avenues to pursue some leads in the game.


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you still accepting characters?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Are you still accepting characters?



Not at this time but thanks for the interest. If I open up recruiting in the future I will make a note in the stickied recruiting thread and change the thread tag to recruiting.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2008)

I need definite statements of where people will go and if the party will split up.

Pufferfish where Dogrynn has been banned has been suggested as good source of info.

Dogrynn has a few other sources.

Hinjo has talked of the Athenaeum to research Uraqi stuff.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dogrynn will be going to the Salty Hammock first, then try to track down his other contacts (One eyed Pete, Smiling Tom, Laurie Tunth).  He's probably not going to suggest that till everyone else decides to split off and head in their own directions though.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2008)

ooc - DiF

Going to do this here to save time. There are 5 of us right? Hinjo, Arcata, Dogrynn, Aiden and Rikki. Or am I missing someone. It feels like I am missing someone.

5 lends itself to two groups. Each group should have someone at home in the environment, or a good talker. Hinjo is neither, but he can be muscle for one group. Alternatively, he can do his library stuff.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - DiF
> 
> Going to do this here to save time. There are 5 of us right? Hinjo, Arcata, Dogrynn, Aiden and Rikki. Or am I missing someone. It feels like I am missing someone.
> 
> ...




You are missing someone, Grock'Uprin, the half dragon who has been silent since the bar fight.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2008)

The party split, Hinjo and others undeclared can chime in with either group right now and it'll be fine. If a fight comes up I will arbitarily place undeclared people at different places as needed though.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> You are missing someone, Grock'Uprin, the half dragon who has been silent since the bar fight.




Whoops.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Take care, with a little one and wife in the same boat at the moment I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2008)

ooc - DiF

I hope that everyone gets better soon.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

Get better, Family Voadam!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> ic - DiF
> 
> 
> 
> *Voadam*, Would you mind if I switch Hinjo's weapon from great sword to long-sword. The weapon hasn't been drawn in anger so far, iirc. I wanted a two handed weapon, but I just don't think the great sword fits. Its just a little too clunky. The long sword can be wielded with one hand or two, which is a much better fit.




No problem, let's consider it done. Go ahead and adjust your RG entry.


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks. 

Its done.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Shayuri,

The meeting got set up for the next morning because Jinny worked all night at the tavern. 

Also note your disguise spell lasts 10 minutes at a time, and you were disguised the night before on first meeting her.


----------



## Azgulor (May 1, 2008)

Voadam,

Please accept my apologies to you and the group.  Work has been insane the last few weeks and it's been impossible to post with any frequency without feeling like I'm dissing the family who is already ticked off by my work schedule.

I haven't had a chance to read the IC thread to see how far the game's progressed since I was last able to post.  If Aidan hasn't already beat an exit stage left, become an NPC, or been killed off, I understand if any of those options are necessary given how the game may have progressed.

Please understand this was caused by those work-related real-life constraints and had nothing to do with the group or the excellent game you're running.  

Anyhow, if you don't mind, drop a reply in and let me know how you want to handle things.  If my PC's time has come and gone, no hard feelings.  Hopefully we can get in another game together in the future, regardless of the side of the DM screen we're on.  If I can re-enter the game without too much disruption, great.  If not, I completely understand.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Azgulor (May 7, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Heya!

I don't recall any deaths, so I think yer okay. Read the IC thread to see for sure.


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2008)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> Please accept my apologies to you and the group.  Work has been insane the last few weeks and it's been impossible to post with any frequency without feeling like I'm dissing the family who is already ticked off by my work schedule.
> 
> ...




Sorry I missed this when you first posted it, allergy season/spring cold has had me under the weather the last two weeks and I haven't been as diligent checking the ooc thread as I generally try to be.

I'd been wondering what happened to you and a few others but we are at a good point for you to join back in, we're only to the next day in game. The night before the party agreed to break for the night with some going on to follow up various leads at an all night pub and everybody agreeing to meet back at Lucius' home the following night (it is the morning of the following day).

Currently the rest of the active party is Arcata, Dogrynne, and Hinjo.

I haven't axed any characters onscreen or filled missing PC slots as of yet so Aidan rejoining would be great. Welcome back.

If things get hectic again though and you need a temporary break again please drop me a note here in the ooc thread or by the email contact button though.

If Shayuri is amenable I think Arcata having sent Aidan a note they would be in the Docks market square in the morning would be enough of a hook for you to show up there now and post again.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Consider me amenable!


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2008)

ooc - DiF

Apologies. I have been a bit overwhelmed by a course I was doing. Going to be on a boat for the next five days, so won't be on line until next weekend.

And welcome back Azgulor. It will be nice to have four PC's again.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

So...I'm unclear...are the PC's meeting at Arcata's inn, or are we waiting for her shift to be over or...what's the story?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2008)

I'm not sure where we are going from here either. I say we find Scarbelly and storm his ship, but maybe I've been channeling Dogrynn too much


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

Hee!

I was thinking we should stake out that orc and see where he goes...but that's just me.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2008)

I keep missing these ooc thread posts, particularly on weekends and Thursdays (when I work out of the office), sorry.

I just added an investigation summary to the info thread, hope it is helpful to keep things straight.

Just tell me where you plan to go, I've got plenty of stuff ready for if you want to fast forward through Arcata's shift to meet with Egil at Lucius' house in the evening then go back to the Tankard and shadow that orc, go down to the docks and check out or storm the Veangance, or other various Freeport investigation avenues (figure out who Lucius' turnip supplier is, etc.).


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Hah! You laugh, but I was already thinking we might look at farmer's markets or similar near the Rusty Tankard to see if any turnip sellers were about that might remember him.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Hee...who all's still playing?

I see Erekose...

Doghead hasn't been on in a week.

Is Azgulor coming back?


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hah! You laugh, but I was already thinking we might look at farmer's markets or similar near the Rusty Tankard to see if any turnip sellers were about that might remember him.




The Turnip Connection.   

Wherever you chose to investigate I'm ready to DM it.

By the way, my brother in law gave me Cults of Freeport as a birthday present, fun stuff in there.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee...who all's still playing?
> 
> I see Erekose...
> 
> ...




Doghead said he'd be gone for a week but should have been back this week.

I haven't heard from Azgulor since his last post here.

I'd like to keep going with the three or four of you, but if it drops down below that I'll open up recruiting again.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2008)

Yup I'm still here. A little slow but definitely not gone.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

If I haven't heard from Doghead or Azgulor by Tuesday I think I will reopen recruiting for about three players to get up the party size a little.


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2008)

Hey everyone. Apologies for the longer than intended absence, things have been a little up in the air recently. Unfortunately, its not going to get better any time soon.

I should have posted up and said something sooner, but I was kind of hanging on hoping something would come along and magically change things. Obviously, nothing did. So its time to bite the bullet, say my goodbyes and bow out.

Good luck with the game. It has been fun.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Apologies for the longer than intended absence, things have been a little up in the air recently. Unfortunately, its not going to get better any time soon.
> 
> I should have posted up and said something sooner, but I was kind of hanging on hoping something would come along and magically change things. Obviously, nothing did. So its time to bite the bullet, say my goodbyes and bow out.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the notice Doghead, sorry you won't be continuing. I've enjoyed Hinjo.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2008)

I've opened up a recruiting thread seeking 4 new players to fill out the party.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=227718


----------



## Azgulor (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see any replies for a while and didn't check back for a while.

If the door's still open, I can get caught up on the in-game thread this weekend and start posting.  If the recruitment is an in-place-of rather than in-addition-to, I understand.

Thanks,

Azgulor


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2008)

Azgulor said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't see any replies for a while and didn't check back for a while.
> 
> If the door's still open, I can get caught up on the in-game thread this weekend and start posting.  If the recruitment is an in-place-of rather than in-addition-to, I understand.
> 
> ...




Azgulor,

If things are at the point for you where you feel you can regularly be in the game again I'm keeping the door open.

With the current recruitment and being at a good point in the game for new and old characters to show up I'm expecting a little pause while the recruitment works itself out.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2008)

Please welcome Walking Dad and Graybeard to the group.

Once they post entrances IC we will begin again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2008)

Huzzah! Welcome!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome both


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks. I looking forward to play with you all. I hope you all enjoy Wilbur Warrington, a very untypical cleric.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the welcome. I look forward to playing in Freeport.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Didn't I heard of you?"
> 
> ooc: Know local+6, lore+3; or should I roll knowledge checks myself?




In general please roll for yourself on invisible castle and let me know the results for the various skill checks. Feel free to roll everything you think appropriate (lore check gives you effectively a second check on everything).

I'll handle passive rolls like saves and spotting hidden people when you are passing by and not specifically looking or elven detection of secret doors by walking by them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> In general please roll for yourself on invisible castle and let me know the results for the various skill checks. Feel free to roll everything you think appropriate (lore check gives you effectively a second check on everything).
> 
> I'll handle passive rolls like saves and spotting hidden people when you are passing by and not specifically looking or elven detection of secret doors by walking by them.



Ok, wasn't sure if Knowlege being a passive check or not.

I will change my post.

_Let's actively think if I know something about my field of study_    (No pun intended!)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: Did Wilbur met him?




Your choice


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm back but have a lot of catch up work to do, I expect to start the game again on Thursday.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 7, 2008)

When/how may I jump in, my Dungeonmaster, Sir?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2008)

Ivid said:


> When/how may I jump in, my Dungeonmaster, Sir?




Now is fine, just describe your character entering the Rusty Tankard, if you glance around you will see Wilbur at the bar, the others Egil described will not be immediately apparent, though most patrons are partially hidden in their booths and many wear hoods or wide brimmed hats that partially conceal their features.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 9, 2008)

No, Justin doesn't know the man with the axe at all. Yet, he has a vague idea of what to do... Go figure.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 19, 2008)

Muhahahaha... Loving it!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry for the absence, been a bit of a rough time lately but things are a little more on track now.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'll be in Spain from next week until September 22nd and most likely won't have regular, if any, internet access. Since I have absolutely enjoyed this game so far, I want to ask if it is possible that you take my character Justin along with you as an NPC until I come back. (Probably won't be that long in game time.) I'll most likely be around a few days longer, but wanted to inform of my absence early enough not to leave you hanging.

Thanks again for the great game, and all the best!

Rafe


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2008)

*Logan Artimus*

Just a reminder, new char is ready inre-recruitment forum


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

All, I wanted to let you know that Neurotic will be joining the group after the Rusty Tankard situation is resolved.

So welcome to Neurotic


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Neurotic!

I hope my character will feel better after the Rusty Tankard situation is resolved.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2008)

*Neurotic (Logan Artimus of Seven Towers)*

Hello, everyone. I'm glad to be playing with you.

Not to sound unappreciative, but I hoped I could jump in in bar fight with the orc to immediately show how 'capable' combatant Logan is 

See you (erm, type you?) next week!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

Neurotic,

[sblock] We just switched your background to be looking for Uraqi books for the Paragnostic Assembly that at one point were on the orc vessel the _Bloody Vengeance_. This change means you do not know Egil, Lucius, or even Scarbelly by name yet. I expected the connection of the books to Lucius owning them to come out when you get a chance to talk to either Scarbelly or certain party members. Would you edit your last in character shout to reflect not knowing about Lucius yet? Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

Erekose, waiting on your attack of opportunity attack roll. 

Then Anton Forbeck will be up next after the monkey.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

Anton's up next followed by the wizard.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

Neurotic.

Please try to have out of character discussions here in the ooc thread.

[sblock]We can redo things so that you used up up a paragnostic assembly potion of clairaudience to eavesdrop on the orc tonight. This would mean you know the books were recovered by Scarbelly's ship when Lucius was aboard and the librarian kept them after departing from the ship. This would also let you know that the orc, Captain Scarbelly, considered Lucius a friend and had seen him recently but was willing to turn on Lucius when he thought the wizard would pay gems for the librarian's death.

You would not know the possession part about Lucius or the recent stuff but would be a good explanation for knowing you want to track down Lucius so you can find his books.

I think this will work well. I want the story aspects of the game to make sense.

Sound good?

If so feel free to read the prior sblocked parts where people are quietly talking with the orc or where Arcata is eavesdropping in on him.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Logan the eavesdroper*

Will do. Thanks.

For OOC discussion, also OK, but for occasional comment or explanation I may still lapse in old habit. I'll do my best to avoid it and spoiler it when not.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2008)

Erekose, I rolled for you this round for your attack and unfortunately got a 3, but in the future please remember to roll on invisible castle and provide a link for your attacks, thanks.

Also note that "A frightened creature flees from the source of its fear as best it can." I'm fine with you fleeing full out or strategically withdrawing carefully so as not to draw AoOs, or using your special teleport power, although I forget how far you can escape with that and whether it provokes AoOs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> What I meant is that Logan waits this round to shoot and stops Dogrynn as he comes next on initiative, not drop his own init to one. Unless it goes back to 14 again next round? I'm not totaly familiar with waiting rules, but I believe once you delay you delay for the rest of the encounter.
> 
> Maybe little bit of meta-game thinking, but Logan waits full round. Dogrynn won't come far as he has to go through most of the Inn and through the cloud at the door.




If you want to continue to ready an action to shoot the crossbow when the cloud mage is clear you can do so and your initiative will be reset to right before the initiative count of the triggering action. So if Kenzil moves on his initiative you will fire then and be reset to there. If Arcata moves first and you get a clear shot and take it your initiative will then be reset to just before hers.

So my understanding now is that this is what you want to do then freeze Dogrynn on your next turn after he has spent a round fleeing.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Logan*

Having time to think about it Logan concludes that his shot couldn't hurt gaseous wizard him being gaseous and all.
Knowledge(Arcana) (1d20+6=17) 

So, Logan stops Dogrynn as soon as this one moves away from the clouds letting him move only as long as he took to pronounce the words. (and hopefuly moving him away far enough from the clouds)

And description stands, his init is now 1.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2008)

Neurotic, a gentle reminder to use invisible castle for rolls, even if they are contingency ones that might not be needed.

Anton and Arcata have been hesitant so far about directly joining in while Dogrynn has dove in to fight on the side of the orc with Logan seeming to do so from afar and Justin "taking care of" the supposed latrine stooges of the wizard.

Ivid and Walking Dad, Wilbur made it out to safety and I expect the fight to wrap up soon barring unexpected twists. I'm hoping to get to a point soon where Wilbur is not incapacitated and desperately avoiding the interactions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

Voadam said:


> ...
> 
> Ivid and Walking Dad, Wilbur made it out to safety and I expect the fight to wrap up soon barring unexpected twists. I'm hoping to get to a point soon where Wilbur is not incapacitated and desperately avoiding the interactions.




I too!! Nauseated is an awful condition. Hope to partake much more in the future!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like the orc would make a good ally for us...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

...okay okay, I need to call a major time out.

Time out!

I am so frakking confused right now, I can't even post. I'm paralyzed.

Would the people who were with Arcata from Day One please raise their hands?

Would the people introduced to us by the good Brother and who joined in the hunt for Lucian with our knowledge and consent also please raise your hands? Only, like...both hands or something, so I can tell you apart.

And finally, would the people who are hunting Lucian, but evidently have no connection to the rest of the party, raise...your...legs? Or something similarly distinctive?

I have -no idea- who's who anymore. I've completely lost track. Everyone seems like they're acting independently and I'm totally lost.

Sorry everyone, I've tried to work this out, but I'm getting left in the dust here.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dogrynn's been with you since the begining. He's met Arcata through the good Brother. So uh Two hands in the air


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> ...okay okay, I need to call a major time out.
> 
> Time out!
> 
> ...




That's what the out of character thread is for, to straighten out such confusions.

Arcata (beguiler) and Dogrynn (sibecai pirate type) are the two originals from the six or so who started.

Anton is the good hearted young duelist and merchant scion (aristocrat/swashbuckler) who joined with Wilbur the dark scholar (cloistered cleric who is currently nauseated) part way through and you met on day 2 or so.

Justin is the mischievous Brindinford noble (bard) who you had not met but knew the password Egil gave and jumped in engaging Scarbelly immediately on your side but causing some chaos.

Logan is the Towers man (Truespeaker) working not for Egil but for the Towers to find Lucius and his Uraqi books.

The first five are here on behalf of Egil trying to find Lucius. Logan is here on behalf of a group with an interest in finding Lucius' books.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Bless you sirs.

I remember Dogrynn, so that's all good.

So Arcata has met Anton. What about Wilbur? Did Anton just meet him in the bar?

I feel hopelessly dense, but I need to get this all straightened out so I know how to make Arcata react. Things are way off the 'script' she originally had in mind for how this operation would go.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad. I wasn't sure which side Anton should be on so mostly I just had him be non-committal. If I remember correctly, Anton and Wilbur were introduced to you at the same time but I could be wrong. Have to check farther back in the thread to be sure.

Graybeard


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2008)

Both Anton and Wilbur were introduced by Egil at the same time. 

You had not met Justin before, but he knew Egil's codeword. Logan is unconnected but with similar goals.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

No shame for not remembering Wilbur. He just sat in a bar, went to the latrine and stayed there, from your point of view. Nothing exceptional.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy New Year to all as well. I'm back from vacation and trying to catch up on all my games.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

Neurotic[sblock]







> I vaguely remember reading quite a few years ago some such quest to save a person from soul devouring dagger, but I cannot remember the details or where I've read it.




Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan? Around the second book I think Matt starts being consumed by the dagger but is eventually saved by the aes sedai. Its what I thought of immediately on reading your story. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

Quick recap for Ivid:

Justin went into the latrine and convinced the nauseated Wilbur that Justin is on his side. Also in the latrine was another patron who got a complementary soup and did not fare as well, he's doubled over in a corner groaning.

Justin slashed Wilbur to bloody his blade and then broke through the wall out of the inn. Dragging Wilbur out into a dark alley he sent him off to hide in the shadows.

Justin inspired courage for everybody then drew out a wineskin and contemplated how he could catch a cloud with it.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2009)

Neurotic
[sblock]A reminder: The Paragnostic Assembly sent you to find and copy some ancient Uraqi texts that Avaldunir (a high ranking member of the Assembly) divined were recently unearthed. You know that at one point they were on the ship The Bloody Vengeance and you tracked an orc from the ship to the tavern The Rusty Tankard tonight, though this required expending some resources the Assembly sent you out with. You were in the bar discretely listening in on the orc through a clairaudience potion as he talked to Justin and then Kenzil. 

You picked up that the books you were looking for left the ship in the possession of a person named Lucius, a former companion of the orc's. The rest about Lucius you have picked up from the orc's discussions and the PC's statements. 

You were bluffing a lot with the orc and the party as you actually know very little about Lucius and had never heard of him before tonight. You have pieced together that Lucius had the books, that he is currently missing, that  these people are looking for him, and that Lucius has suspected memory issues.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 7, 2009)

[sblock=Reminder answer]Yes, I know. I pulled it out of the hat. And the best thing is that even Lucius with his memory loss cannot gain say me 

I'm following the best lead I  have and that WAS the orc and now it's this motley crew
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2009)

Neurotic[sblock]Sounds good, just wanted to make sure we were on the same page conceptually.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I am back with full force!

Could it be, however, that the board engine is really a bit FUBAR?

Not getting any reminders for any threads since early 2009.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 3, 2009)

ENWorld's mailing service periodicaly gets clogged with undelivered mail notifications. Once the number passes million there is short stop in notifications while they delete all those undelivered. Since this time it lasts longer, I'd hazard a guess that they are looking at the problem not just reliving symptoms.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2009)

I am considering a house rules change.

I want hp healing to be easier than under the core rules and less magic dependent. I want healing magic to be a beneficial option but not a necessity. I tried to accomplish this with reserve points but I'm not entirely satisfied with the solution. It only allows one set of hp to be self healed out of combat then requires twice the rest/healing to regain full capacity. 

It has not become an issue yet but I don't want to hit speed bumps that halt the plot to bed rest PCs due to being involved in normal D&D style combats. Alternately I don't want PCs to feel they have to jump into dangerous situations with dangerously low hp just to keep up with the plot based solely on how much magical healing there is in the party. With reserve points the problem is partially alleviated but healing magic is still very important to get up to full and in certain situations becomes more important due to having twice as much to heal.

I really like the way 4e approaches the issue with healing surges. 

1 Each PC gets a number of healing surges per day based on a number associated with their class (usually 6, but some have 7 or 9) plus their con bonus. 

2 Using a healing surge heals up 1/4 max hp. 

3 Once per combat a PC can use a standard action to catch a second wind and use a surge to heal himself.

4 healing surges can be used outside of combat as many times as desired until they are used up.

5 magic healing allows the immediate use of a surge plus the healing of the magic, but has no effect if the subject does not have or decides not to use a surge.

6 hp and surges are restored to full after a full rest.

The big consequence I see is that healing magic will be less necessary between fights but can make a lot of difference in a fight.

I have implemented this in my recently started non enworld 3.5/Pathfinder email/face to face game where the player's were enthusiastic about it, both those who play 4e and those who wanted nothing to do with 4e. 

I wanted to solicit your input about adopting it here as this would be a change from the game as it has been run so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

About point 5

How do you want differ between higher and lower level spells?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Would love to try it out.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> About point 5
> 
> How do you want differ between higher and lower level spells?




My current idea is that healing magic is a straight addition to the 1/4 total hp from the spent surge. So Cure minor wounds allows a surge to be spent to gan 1/4 hp total + 1hp while cure light wounds allows 1/4 hp plus 1d8+1.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats a fairly generous amount of healing, I'm game to try it out though.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 10, 2009)

We can try. Lessens the impact of next level Word of Nurturing  and lack of healers...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2009)

Uhm, Wilbur has the Zero and first level cure spell. If this is the only group healing, let's try the surges!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 12, 2009)

Not in the game at all but wanted to note I am playing the same adventure that Freeport offers and I have to say it's a really nice layout and campaign... have fun with the rest of it y'all


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

Neurotic,

I've packed away my Tome of Magic into storage in preparation for selling my house and moving, could you type out your Truespeaker powers so I can reference them?

Thanks


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 27, 2009)

*Truespeech*

Well, currently there is not much (we are still 1st level)

There is one (repeat 1) power called Inertial Surge that has two effects
1. stop person named in place and hold it 1 round plus one extra round if Logan concentrates

2. provide freedom of movement as spell for same duration.


I'm not sure about exact texting (I'll check on monday) so I cannot say if it's force effect, paralyzation or unnamed type (thus, I couldn't be sure if it would hold gaseosu mage, but the point was moot as he had some kind of spell invulnerability.


When we level, Logan becomes much more dangerous with Word of Nurturing doing 1d6 + 1d6 per level above second in duration of instant plus 1 round if concentrating. And healing same amount if used in such capacity.

I'll type it up in RG in spoiler block


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, it seems I am repeating myself, and I am very embarassed because of it:

If you can still use me, can I rejoin?

While, like anyone else, I am pretty busy, I had almost two months during with the ENW board seemed either not working, buggy, or, no kididng, was displayed almost every day to be "under construction", when I went to check.

I had enjoyed this campaign a lot (which you surely can tell from earlier posts),
and definitely would like to return if you can still use me.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello all,

I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2009)

Ivid said:


> Okay, it seems I am repeating myself, and I am very embarassed because of it:
> 
> If you can still use me, can I rejoin?
> 
> ...




Ivid, I'd enjoy having you back in the game if you feel you have the time now to rejoin.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 15, 2009)

That's great! Count me in!

I'll make my in-character re-entry tomorrow, then!

...And good luck with the moving!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 18, 2009)

Hehe, not "tomorrow", but I'll be lurking until you update the situation and Justin can make his reappeareance...


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

I guess your posting means you're settled?

Now we can track that boy, steal some books and run away from the Mafia


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> I guess your posting means you're settled?
> 
> Now we can track that boy, steal some books and run away from the Mafia




Mostly.  I'm still doing a little catch up at work and making Ikea/Walmart runs each weekend buying more essentials for the new house and then putting them together, but things feel like they are under control again for immediate time pressures.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

I apologize to those who play in more then one game with me who will see this more then once. Also, sorry for hijacking the thread for somethin like this. I know most people here are americans (and thus accross the world), but I know there are europeans and others that might be interested.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
If you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome. It's that small country accross the sea north of Italy.

Check my site url=http://www.conso-casa.com for accomodation in capital or links about Croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2009)

Voadam, I'll need some details about Logan's library location. Is it on another continent? Any detail I might have missed about timing or some such?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Voadam, I'll need some details about Logan's library location. Is it on another continent? Any detail I might have missed about timing or some such?




[sblock]Yep, the northern Continent, which is the closest one to Freeport and often reffered to simply as "The Continent". The library you originally studied at near your home city (Seven Towers) is a small repository of the Paragnostic Assembly, a New Gods sect dedicated, mind and soul, to the acquisition of knowledge as a path to enlightenment. They suspect the Athenaeum, a scholarly sect not directed by the New or Old God institutions, hides some important information and there is sometimes competition between the two when new sources of ancient lore are unearthed and discovered as both sponsor expeditions to recover and acquire new finds. The northern continent is dominated by the theocratic Lothian empire, which supplanted New Gods worship with Lothianism. New Gods worship continues, but quietly and never as part of imperial government. The hidden valley and secluded Dragon Temple monastery where you were initiated are in mountains far from imperial population centers.

PARAGNOSTIC ASSEMBLY:

The Paragnostic Assembly is sometimes described as a group of religious fanatics with a scholarly bent, and sometimes as an association of knowledge-seekers with faint religious overtones, depending on who you ask. In truth, this organization's members are scholars, as faithful as they are educated and as knowledgeable as they are zealous. They whole-heartedly believe that knowledge is the ultimate prize and the ultimate power—beyond riches, beyond magic, beyond the gods themselves.

They are devoted students—indeed, worshipers of knowledge. No pursuit is more important than learning new information, clarifying little-understood topics, or rediscovering old secrets. They appreciate the power that knowledge brings, but the search is its own reward. They might use their learning to help others, or they might hoard lore, using it only to empower themselves and their comrades. 

You were sent to get unearthed Uraqi texts that were aboard Scarbelly's ship, you found out from magically eavesdropping on Scarbelly that Lucius left the ship with them.

For timing your clairaudience potion let you listen in on Scarbelly, part of his talk with the Wizard Kenzil had some timing information link to post. Note that you were privy to the things Arcata heard so you can read the spoilered section I wrote for her. Same thing for any conversation earlier where there is a spoiler with Scarbelly and people he is talking to.

You know Lucius apparently lost his memory and went missing and you are trying to bluff that you met him during a period when he was away before he lost his memory again. These others are working for Brother Egil of the Athenaeum to find Lucius. Lucius is an Athenaeum librarian.

Scarbelly talks to you about Lucius
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry about the name mix up Shayuri.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

Hee hee, no worries.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Bad news: University is getting all craptastic, and I have to bow out for the game, at least for a while.

I'll be back some time in September, and if Voadam thinks it is doable, I'd be glad if you could bear Justin with you as an NPC for the time being. If that's not possible for whatever reason, feel free to hand the character over to another player to keep the game alive.

In any case, it's been a great run! The lasting effect of this game will be that I'll get me the Freeport books as soon as I have the money together! 

Thanks a lot for the good times, and hoping to see you soon!

Rafe


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

Ivid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bad news: University is getting all craptastic, and I have to bow out for the game, at least for a while.
> 
> ...




thanks for the heads up Rafe, I expect to be able to work around that and you should be able to jump in when you are ready in September.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

Rock on Anton! Natural 20 and max damage with your rapier. You get another attack roll to see if you confirm the crit and do another d6-1 (minimum 1) damage.

Do you want to tumble away back to the house, over to next to the last crossbowman, or just past the two thugs away from Rittorio?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm back from vacation and ready to continue


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

Neurotic,

Truespeaking checks for a specific utterance become more difficult each time you do the same thing without a rest period, a -1 penalty the next time after each successful use. I believe it is called the law of repetition. We house ruled that using a true name counted as a different utterance so if you used a reversed inertia surge on someone else it would not impose the penalty on attempting the check to put it on yourself using your own truename.

Also note that Rittorio was skewered by Anton and is currently bleeding and magically asleep on the ground. The only two active combatants are the cloaked Belko and the last crossbowman who is running away.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, didn't realize that he went down too. My bad. I know about the law, but didn't we say it applies if I use it on same person (i.e. Belko) unless I know his/her truename. If I use it on someone else it goes off normaly?

Anyhow, back to IC, Logan targets any PC that seems slowed, held or otherwise hampered (including grappling). If there are valid targets fine, if not he wastes action since he readies his weapon...

[sblock=Voadam]Sorry, I lost track for short time, my wife had an appendix operation, so I'm little time pressed 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Sorry, didn't realize that he went down too. My bad. I know about the law, but didn't we say it applies if I use it on same person (i.e. Belko) unless I know his/her truename. If I use it on someone else it goes off normaly?
> 
> Anyhow, back to IC, Logan targets any PC that seems slowed, held or otherwise hampered (including grappling). If there are valid targets fine, if not he wastes action since he readies his weapon...
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that, hope it turns out OK.

We might have discussed houseruling truespeaking it to be like that, once per target is a style of play and resource management I like much better than a 1/day model. Using your 1 round freedom of movement on yourself or those who trust you enough to give you a truename is fine and healing powers will be limited by healing surges. I'm going to go with it.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2009)

Can I roll another one to stop Belko in his tracks? Or maybe it would be more fair to say Logan tried and failed with that roll for Rittorio?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> ... healing powers will be limited by *healing surges*. I'm going to go with it.




Healing surges??? 

Did I forgot a house rule?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Can I roll another one to stop Belko in his tracks? Or maybe it would be more fair to say Logan tried and failed with that roll for Rittorio?




Belko was ahead of you in initiative and starting a distance away ran out of range before your turn came up in init when you got out your spear then tried the Truespeaking.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Healing surges???
> 
> Did I forgot a house rule?




Yep. Check out our discussion of it and your question then enthusiasm for it on this page.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2009)

From the house rules on page 1 of this ooc thread:



> We Don't Need No Stinking Healers: 4e style healing surges - 6+con bonus times a day can use a healing surge to heal self of 1/4 round down of max hp in damage. All healing magic uses a healing surge. Once per combat can spend a standard action to use a healing surge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

Oops  thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm having to cut back severely on my gaming schedule, and that means having to make some hard cuts...like this one. I've been in Death in Freeport for a loooong time now. I really, really didn't want to just quit when we've accomplished so little...and yet seemed to be getting to the point where we might be able to start doing so. It's sort of like throwing the lottery ticket away just before they announce the numbers. 

In the end though, I had to get rid of games, and there was no help for it.

Thanks to Voadam for putting up without complaint with my sometimes sporadic posting schedule. Thanks to everyone else for bringing such a unique and interesting cast of characters to the game.

Best wishes to all of you. Have fun!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2009)

I appreciate the notice Shayuri, thanks.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Still lurking around here from time to time.
Sadly, it looks like I won't be able to return soon,
as I had thought. - I'll move around quite a bit during the next few months,
and it is unlikely that I'll even have regular internet access.

So, feel free to replace me as a player with someone who has more time;
the game is definitely worth the while! 

Thank you, Voadam, and all others for givign me such a good time!

What I take from our game is certainly that I'll get me the Freeport books some
time soon, and maybe even run the adventure myself. I enjoyed playing the character the way I did, and the bar scene, especially with Willbur in the closet was one of the funniest stuff I have ever played out in a PbP!

So, I hope you find a good replacement, and can continue well with the adventure! Once my situation here gets a bit more normal again, I'll certainly return to the ENW PbP boards, and I look forward to meet you again then!

All the best,

Rafe




PS: I somehow recall you, Voadam, were involved in the creation of one of my favourite gaming books EVER, the Penumbra Bestiary for Atlas Games, which I have used in pretty much every D&D game, regardless of edition, that I ran since 2005. Since this book is virtually forgotten today, have some kudos for your involvement! It's truly one of the gems of d20!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Rafe,

I appreciate the notice and communication. Sorry to hear that you won't be returning but feel free to look us up again when things settle down again and you get time.

I'll put Justin into a position where it will be possible to return if things work out for you.

I'm glad you like the Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary. It was some of my favorite d20 freelance work that I did. Just for reference here were the things I wrote from there:

Cantrip Spirits
Castigoran Constrictor
Castigoran Manavore
Demon Banderlatch
Halperthian Rattler
Ice Elemental
Barrow Wight Template
Ghoul Template
Ghast Prestige Class


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the patience guys.

I had been out sick with the flu for a while then catching up at work but I'm back now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm somehow really unable to wrap my mind around this game. So I will try to drop out with some grace instead an ever sinking post -  frequency.

Sorry again, no one to blame.

I wish all of you a nice game


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2010)

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem, I'll wait.

Best wishes to your wife. I've had similar experience (appendix removal is minor surgery, but leaves one unable to lift things and we have little twins). It's hard and kills your free time, but it's still worth it.

So, preserve, enjoy your kid and life and keep the wife happy 

Cheers


----------

